# Naruto 585 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Apr 28, 2012)

Discuss away!
As a reminder, there should be no agonizing about the lack of chapter. --DN



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 28, 2012)

If there is a flashback, it'll involve Kabuto continuing to craft a new identity by improving upon Orochimaru's toys and maybe his training under the Snake Sage.

Other than that, the flashback should probably end sometime in the next chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 28, 2012)

I predict that the battle begins again. Itachi makes a shocking revelation.
_OR_
Kishi trolls us all (u mad?) and sends us to one of the other battles before Itachi can reveal the workings of Izanami.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 28, 2012)

i predict kabuto is actually tobirama's son


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 28, 2012)

I predict another flashback for the most part of the chapter,then we return to the present with Sasuke and Itachi who is ready to use izanami.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 28, 2012)

i predict the flashback ends *fingers crossed*


----------



## vered (Apr 28, 2012)

most likely Izanami centered chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 28, 2012)

i think we will learn more about hi going to learn sage mode


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 28, 2012)

I predict a flashback on how Kabuto exactly became a villain.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 28, 2012)

i predict more meat grinders


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2012)

11 day wait - hopefully it's Izanami time.


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 28, 2012)

IMO the next chapter is the last flashback one.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 28, 2012)

I predict 13 pages of flashback and the beginning of izanagi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 28, 2012)

I predict:

- Ryuchidou

- Information about Orochimaru's and Kabuto's research on rikudou

- What has been done with Madara's body

- We finally discover why Kabuto wants Sasuke

it will be the last flashback chapter


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> I predict:
> 
> - Ryuchidou
> 
> ...



Pretty much this.

Although there's a slight possibility that Kabuto won't quite finish explaining why he wants Sasuke until next week, as it wouldn't necessarily have to be in a flashback.

I'm also not sure how much we'll learn about Madara here. I guess how much we DO learn and what we learn will give us a better hint of how long he (Madara) will be sticking around.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> Although there's a slight possibility that Kabuto won't quite finish explaining why he wants Sasuke until next week, as it wouldn't necessarily have to be in a flashback.
> 
> I'm also not sure how much we'll learn about Madara here. I guess how much we DO learn and what we learn will give us a better hint of how long he (Madara) will be sticking around.


im imagining a scenary where throught what they reveal about their research about rikudou and what they did to madara, we will be able to figure out why he wants sasuke.

kishi might at least clean up what kabuto told madara about their guesses towards the whole thing.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 29, 2012)

The flashback picks up right where 584 left off, and shows how Kabuto mastered Edo Tensei and journeyed to Ryuuchidou. The fight then resumes, with Itachi beginning to unleash Izanami on the final page.


----------



## WT (Apr 29, 2012)

Prediction: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Can't be bothered.

On topic - End of Flash Back. Izanami comes into play.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 2012)

i predict Kabuto dying of disease*S* from injecting everyone's _blended remains_ into himself; HIV AIDS, hepatitis B, ebola, herpes, syphilis anyone? 





Zerst?ren said:


> I predict 13 pages of flashback and the beginning of izanagi  izanami.



fixed


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 29, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> i predict Kabuto dying of disease*S* from injecting everyone's _blended remains_ into himself; HIV AIDS, hepatitis B, ebola, herpes, syphilis anyone?



this, but before he dies, he will seal all of his power into his glasses with a poke on the lens. itachi will put the glasses on 1 of his crows and he will recieve all kabuto's power, chakra and sage mode. then sage mode mangekyou itachi and EMS sasuke go to rape madara


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 29, 2012)

*Chapter 585 Prediction:*   The Dragon's Power

The Flashback ends and Kabuto unleashes his full power against the Uchiha brothers, but in the end, it's futile against the power of the Sharingan.


----------



## Penance (Apr 29, 2012)

I predict end of flashback, or last flashback chapter...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 29, 2012)

No more flashback is very likely.... probably either back to this fight, or switch to another fight


----------



## MS81 (Apr 29, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think we will learn more about hi going to learn sage mode



this is my prediction as well, we'll see what's different between kabuto's and Naruto's training.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 30, 2012)

i predict itachi getting off paneled


----------



## Chuck (Apr 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> this, but before he dies, he will seal all of his power into his glasses with a poke on the lens. itachi will put the glasses on 1 of his crows and he will recieve all kabuto's power, chakra and sage mode. then sage mode mangekyou itachi and EMS sasuke go to rape madara









bloodyhawk said:


> i predict itachi getting off paneled



i predict a giant snake getting off-paneled and lying dead in the caves


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 30, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> i predict a giant snake getting off-paneled and lying dead in the caves



giant snake? who cares there are lot of them there. unless you mean 
*the dragon*  you got to be more specific?


----------



## Chuck (May 1, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> giant snake? who cares there are lot of them there. unless you mean
> *the dragon*  you got to be more specific?



like there were lots of giant crows?  there was only one dead giant crow in the cave last time i checked, but you're right, i predict a dragon will get off-paneled 





DarkShift said:


> i predict there'll be a chapter this week



no way!!


----------



## bloodyhawk (May 1, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> like there were lots of giant crows?  there was only one dead giant crow in the cave last time i checked, but you're right, i predict a dragon will get off-paneled



that same dragon who's gonna off panel itachi?


----------



## cloudsymph (May 1, 2012)

flashback ends midway or at end of chapter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2012)

We get to see Kabuto's meeting with Naruto & his training in Ryuuchidou or we actually return to the fight, meaning the end of the flashback. But I am certain this next chapter will develop more the story.


----------



## Panther (May 1, 2012)

i predict kabuto flashback about his training as dragon sage and probably his motives and goals. once that is shown. flashbacks ends and we return back to the actual fight.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 1, 2012)

i predict kabuto flashback of itachi bullying kabuto back when he was in the konoha village and how kabuto has trained so hard all the years only for revenge, but it is useless to the king


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

End flashback, Izanami.

Finally.


----------



## Chuck (May 2, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> that same dragon who's gonna off panel itachi?



i bet that dragon has already been off-paneled during the flashback


----------



## Jakeirako (May 2, 2012)

Flashback ends and we see that Kabuto was already captured by Izanami and then Itachi explains to Sasuke what Izanami does.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2012)

Jakeirako said:


> Flashback ends and we see that Kabuto was already captured by Izanami and then Itachi explains to Sasuke what Izanami does.



two pages of explanation will result in 100 threads of analyzing what itachi said 

worst threads are "kabuto could have dodged it", "itachi/uchiha/sharingan is/are too haxed", "SM/RM/KSM/KFC/MTV naruto could dodge it/doesn't effect him", "insert some over saturated theory about chakra"


----------



## Talis (May 2, 2012)

Anyways, it will be really stupid if Izanami changes destiny or involves it somehow, it will actually looks like a Kotomatsukami v2 to me, an another fresh ass popped out genjutsu.


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2012)

end of flashback and back to kage vs madara fight. the kages will still be fighting clones and madara will be making a big statement of why hashirama would have beat them already. 
 but really i think the flashbacks will go on longer, maybe we will see him going after the corpses for dna to revive them and him training to become a sage.


----------



## 24 Hours (May 2, 2012)

No more flashback


----------



## Golden Circle (May 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> two pages of explanation will result in 100 threads of analyzing what itachi said
> 
> worst threads are "kabuto could have dodged it", "itachi/uchiha/sharingan is/are too haxed", "SM/RM/KSM/KFC/MTV naruto could dodge it/doesn't effect him", "insert some over saturated theory about chakra"


You know it's true... prepare yourself now.

altho tbh I am on exactly the same page as you.


----------



## Chuck (May 3, 2012)

i predict Sasuke doing more in the fight


----------



## Zelavour (May 3, 2012)

Flashback ended and Kabuto will talk to Itachi some more before Kabuto uses another Jutsu.
A small skirmish occurs between the 2 while Sasuke stands around, they all talk again and Itachi together with Sasuke attacks Kabuto with a combo attack, but the chapter ends there with Kabuto being helpless.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2012)

dont forget that the cave is full of amaterasu


----------



## Skywalker (May 3, 2012)

Switch to another fight.


----------



## Chuck (May 3, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> dont forget that the cave is full of amaterasu



i predict Kabuto found a counter to that MS technique as well and was only saving it for much later


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Looking forward to Wednesday, our release schedule returns to normal. Hopefully Kishi doesn't take a break of his own any time soon.

I want to see and learn everything about Izanami. Now, and I mean, right now.


----------



## fromashesrise (May 6, 2012)

Prediction: 

Ch 585 - A Destiny Of Arrogance

Kabuto has bore his soul - but how will the fight conclude?

Kabuto: Orochimaru-sama was the only one who understood who I was, he was the closest thing to family. You two brats will never understand the difficulty I endured in trying to carve out my own identity.

Kabuto: But that's fine. As I've said, I've got this little fight all wrapped up. *hand seal*_Sage Art: Black Dragon!_

*Kabuto spits out a black dragon that goes to crash into Sasuke, Itachi blocks it with Susanoo but the dragon somehow cancels it and wraps around both Itachi and Sasuske*

Kabuto: Itachi... For all your strategic planning and overconfidence, you have gotten predictable. *sticks tongue out* You idiot Itachi! This sage-art has the ability to absorb any ninjutsu and feeds off of it. 

Itachi:... 

Sasuke: Dammit I'm stuck! What the hell are we going to do now Itachi?

Kabuto: First I'm going to plant this tag inside you Itachi and I'll re-write the edo-tensei. Then, I'm going to take Sasuke's Sharingan and use it to take that masked idiot down as well. Then I'll go after Naruto and the leaf. They will pay...

*flashback -- Kabuto  gets his glasses from the Mother, then Kabuto crying and thanking the Mother for saving him. Then a flashback of the Mother upset that Kabuto abandoned the orphanage to join Root. Then a flashback of the Mother not remembering who Kabuto is*

Kabuto thinking: wait... these memories... why can't I shake them..

Itachi in Kabuto's mind: Because of your guilt, Kabuto...

Kabuto: What are you talking about? What guilt?

Itachi still in Kabuto's mind: Kabuto, didn't I say that not knowing what you can and cannot do will be your downfall? You are so full of yourself that you don't even realize how you've lost.

Kabuto thinking: What are you talking about? I just defeated you, you can't move or use ninjutsu and I'm impervious to the sharingan. How are you able to enter my mind?

Itachi in Kabuto's mind: Kabuto... it is I who have defeated you. And furthermore, I will explain this to you. You see Kabuto, you lost due to your own arrogance, and it is this jutsu - the Izanami that seeks out such arrogance and reveals it whomever I cast it on. It is one of the ultimate forbidden Uchiha abilities.

Kabuto: That.. doesn't explain how you were able to enter my mind... My eyes are closed - wait *flash back to Itachi getting stabbed and turning into birds* that was a genjutsu... How did you?!

Itachi in Kabuto's mind: I don't need my sharingan to create genjutsus. I need only one finger. Furthermore, genjutsu doesn't just work via eye contact, but through the senses. I cast a simple genjutsu back then to dull your senses. It was at this moment I was able to use the Izanami to enter your memories, and your mind. To show you your destiny.

Kabuto: No... That's... IMPOSSIBLE!

Itachi: You didn't even bother to make contingent plans against other forms of genjutsu, you were so arrogant in your sage mode you didn't even realize such a simple detail. Just like you were arrogant in believing Orochimaru actually cared about you. Well I will deliver you this final truth before it's all over: Kabuto, your Mother didn't have trouble recognizing you you because of some trick Danzo played. A Mother should ALWAYS be able to recognize her son regardless of looks. But it wasn't your image, it was your actions. It was your selfishness and arrogance. You had become a completely different person and you didn't even realize it. 

Kabuto: No...

Itachi: Yes. It is because of your betrayal, the fact that you didn't even realize the pain you caused your REAL family. You were so concerned about your identity, that the identity that you had in front of you the whole time had escaped your sight. Your glasses, your name! THOSE are your identity. Your Mother didn't recognize you because of how fallen you fell - she did not want you to become a spy working for Danzo she had higher hopes for you...

Kabuto: No.... No... NO!!!!!!!!!

*huge fish eye pannel of Kabuto  on his knees with his hands on his head and his eyes open, tears pouring down*

END caption: He had to open his eyes to allow the tears of grief to mourn the truth!!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 6, 2012)

Im hoping Kishi hasnt totally lost his entire mind.... if he hasnt then Kabuto certainly isnt going to lose at least not to "Izanami" (another ridiculous BS invention for red eyeballs to begin with, on top of the last 13 or so...?). Hopefully Kishi remembers his own manga, that Kabuto is the longest running villian, that he's built Kabuto up repeatedly, etc etc. If Kabuto DOES lose to some insane nonsense like "Izanami" than we know this manga is... garbage really
But im almost totally sure Kabuto survives Izanami, whatever it even is


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

He's going to survive Izanami. Itachi isn't trying to kill him, but force him to stop the Edo Tensei.

The Sharingan will kill him sometime after that.


----------



## auem (May 6, 2012)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> Im hoping Kishi hasnt totally lost his entire mind.... if he hasnt then Kabuto certainly isnt going to lose at least not to "Izanami" (another ridiculous BS invention for red eyeballs to begin with, on top of the last 13 or so...?). Hopefully Kishi remembers his own manga, that Kabuto is the longest running villian, that he's built Kabuto up repeatedly, etc etc. *If Kabuto DOES lose to some insane nonsense like "Izanami" than we know this manga is... garbage really*
> But im almost totally sure Kabuto survives Izanami, whatever it even is


that will be fitting end for kabuto,dying by ultimate uchiha jutsu...

the garbage was when nagato 'changed' his heart after reading a book......nothing gonna top that in terms of bullshit....actually kishi is finishing off kabuto very neatly....


whether he survive izanami or not,he is gonna die in this battle...i can see of three scenario...

1)itachi defeat kabuto by izanami and force him to release edo ten jutsu...then kabuto die while making a desperate attempt to run away..

2)itachi defeat kabuto by izanami and force him to release edo ten,until it comes down to madara....kabuto made a last ditch effort to repel itachi and kill himself...that way he keeps his last pawn intact(as his revenge to the shinobi world)..

3)itachi defeat kabuto by izanami,but seeing no way out kabuto kill himself...edos become free to chose their ways...


i believe kabuto will commit suicide like kisame...whatever be the way....
his flashback is completed for the sole reason that he is gonna die here..... this battle didn't need a flashback of kabuto unless it is his last battle...


----------



## uZu kZe DiLo (May 6, 2012)

*2 predictionz of next chp. 585*

 chapter *585* ` : 9 may ~
my predic => absolutely not about super-boring-flashback   
--- <*1*> itachi-sassuke vs kabuto *>* 
Flashback story not related to izanami great power. Itachi will decide who Edo-Tensei user's. Of course, the power of izanami will showing up.  & itachi will be edo-tensei user's.
Sasuke  - say " hollysh!ttt !!, u dope brah.. " *R*espect

*OR​*--- <*2*> naruto's battle *>* 
Naruto -out of chackra, but sage-mode is "theBestOption".
 .....
 Kakashi helping with dokugiri-noJutsu. And make defend-fights with Kamui-MS.
 Gay-sensei & Bee-sama, together they fight enemy's-strategy.
  Backup elite w'not  helping naruto, why? coz suigetsu will  disturbing them.


thx (-̮̮̃•)۶​


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> He's going to survive Izanami. Itachi isn't trying to kill him, but force him to stop the Edo Tensei.
> 
> The Sharingan will kill him sometime after that.



who said izanami will kill anyone?

izanami changes someone's fate. 

make kabuto a good guy = problem solved


----------



## uZu kZe DiLo (May 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> who said izanami will kill anyone?
> izanami changes someone's fate.
> make kabuto a good guy = problem solved


why u so sure about ur prediction ?? itachi said "if izanagi is a jutsu that can change destiny, izanami can decide it !"

if u said "change" its referer to izanagi, not izanami.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2012)

uZu kZe DiLo said:


> why u so sure about ur prediction ?? itachi said "if izanagi is a jutsu that can change destiny, izanami can decide it !"
> 
> if u said "change" its referer to izanagi, not izanami.


my bad 



> who said izanami will kill anyone?
> 
> izanami *decides *someone's fate.
> 
> make kabuto a good guy = problem solved


nothing of value was lost


----------



## Mister (May 6, 2012)

Izanami and whether or not Kabuto has the powers of Jugo and Kimimaro is what I'd like to know about this chapter.

I wouldn't be so sure about the rest of the Sound shinobi in the flashback.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2012)

fromashesrise said:


> Prediction:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Granted, this has too much text and is probably a bit too well-written for the manga, I can see something like this happening, and I do approve.

+ reps.


----------



## Crona (May 6, 2012)

Wait, the flashback didn't explain why Kabuto knew Aoba.

Unless the person with Danzo at the orphanage was Aoba 

So I predict another flashback with Aoba in it.


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

info on him creating manda 2 and finding the snake home. maybe the end of the flashback.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 6, 2012)

[sp=my prediction][/sp]


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 7, 2012)

I dont see any reason for Kabuto to commit suicide or turn into a good guy. It seems like kishi wasted a shit ton of past chapters if either of those things occurred

The only thing is, i dont see a good way for Sasuke to get really badly defeated by Kabuto. I do see a way for Edo Itachi to get destroyed since after all he's a damn Edo and not "real", plus this fight is probably partly to demonstrate that current Sasuke >>>> prime Itachi. But Kabuto has to get past this battle so he can later face Naruto like he promised (doubt Kishi would write that then abandon it, COULD happen but doubtful). So the real question in my mind is just how Kabuto wins this battle without permanently killing or really messing up Sasuke. Maybe Kabuto will simply take out some of Sasuke's DNA or something then leave him lying there ? Something like that.


----------



## Barioth (May 7, 2012)

Predict Kabuto Flashback with Tobi. Tobi telling him about Sage Mode and etc. If lucky might give hint Tobi identity. Of course I won't be impress much. As many as stated most likely another flashback chapter.


----------



## Chuck (May 7, 2012)

i predict scenes switch to the Tobi fight with Bee dying in the last page


----------



## Andy Dufresne (May 7, 2012)

Chapter name: MIRROR
Chapter cover: Naruto/Kabuto face to face! Brothers?! The Toad and the Serpent join forces! 

Kabuto the sage!! Itachi uses moral goodness on the snake sage?! Flashback ends.
Kabuto turns and sees good in self, decides to join Naruto in struggle against tobi and juubi!!! Uses Madara against Tobi and then dispells the Edo Tensei!!

The hawk follows in support, inspired by Kabuto's decision to let go off his lust for power. itachi rests in peace seeing Kabtuo and Sasuke joining Naruto to destroy the cause of hatred!!! 

Next the final conclusion of Naruto, with the epic finale of Naruto and Kabuto becoming friends and destroying tobi, with support of the other ninja's, Sasuke, Gai senzie and Kakashi!!


----------



## uZu kZe DiLo (May 7, 2012)

@Andy Dufresne : Kabuto and itachi be a friend. So itachi can ask kabuto to rules entire Edotensei.
way to far.. , Madara vs Tobi.
God-Mode vs Eye of the Moon Plan (sure after tobi capture kurama)


----------



## lo0p (May 7, 2012)

I don't see how there could be anymore Kabuto flashbacks at this point.  Kishimoto's gonna have to go back to the Naruto/Masked Man fight and let all the Konoha teams think back on how they've grown with Naruto for more flashbacks, which will no doubt happen in the anime at least.


----------



## uZu kZe DiLo (May 7, 2012)

lo0p said:


> I don't see how there could be anymore Kabuto flashbacks at this point.  Kishimoto's gonna have to go back to the Naruto/Masked Man fight and let all the Konoha teams think back on how they've grown with Naruto for more flashbacks, which will no doubt happen in the anime at least.


i think if itachi goes to tobi vs naruto place, there is tobi whom got flashback.., not kabuto


----------



## kayanathera (May 7, 2012)

More Orochimaru FTW!


----------



## Lovely (May 7, 2012)

Hoping there will be something other than Kabuto.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 7, 2012)

I predict this flashback finally fucking ends I'm tired of it.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2012)

kayanathera said:


> More Orochimaru FTW!



indeed       

screw izanami, naruto, and madara 

yeah i said it


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2012)

hope this fight finishes already i want to see naruto and tobi or madara vs the kages


----------



## Sniffers (May 7, 2012)

I hope this is the week that the umbilical snake finally strangles Kabuto to death.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 7, 2012)

Lets move on from this filler fight to the good fights........please.
Also i wanna see Naruto going Juubi/RS mode on Tobi's ass


----------



## Talis (May 7, 2012)

I predict Madara going to Brochiha's again.


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Lets move on from this filler fight to the good fights........please.
> Also i wanna see Naruto going Juubi/RS mode on Tobi's ass


This.

Enough with the Uchiha shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2012)

95% sure chapter will stay on this fb/fight 


kages vs moku-clones likely gonna be off-paneled


not seeing a shift back to Tobi in the immediate chapters


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

I'm predicting that the flashback is over and we get some decent fighting.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 7, 2012)

i dont know if i prefer we going back to the fight or we getting a big revelation at the end of the flashbacks, i feel like if the flashback ended now it will feel incomplete, unless it was all build up for kabuto to reveal his objective to sasuke and itachi.


----------



## Palpatine (May 8, 2012)

Not sure why my post vanished from this thread.

Anyway I predict more flashback that may wrap up in the next chapter.


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2012)

Will accept anything, just to see Kabuto's flashback come to a close and for this lame battle to reach its end.

Switch to Madara or Tobi.


----------



## Jad (May 8, 2012)

Itachi makes all his fights boring, so lack luster. Wouldn't be surprised if he pulled a wand out of his ass and started chanting "Bippy Boppity Boop". His become the pun of all jokes now, his character can't be taken seriously anymore.

Go back to the "Masters", at least with them you will see some sort of struggle and overall more entertaining fight, with strategic battling from Kakashi. With Gai hopefully pulling out some new Gated moves. Perhaps one where he uses a Konoha Whirlwind kick that can slice through stone/mountain tops, or cause a Tornado, or some awesomerific feat born from Taijutsu alone.

Also some new Elemental Jutsu's from Kakashi, perhaps combining them to his elemental advantage. With Kakashi, you expect for him to take something little and make it explosively good and tactical.

Let Naruto sit this one out, perhaps recover from his Kyuubi Mode, as well as Bee take a breather from his injury. I'm sure those two will get the best parts sooner or later, it's time for the Masters to Shine. The Kages meh, I hope they are dead or unable to fight. More time for the Tobi fight 

As for my prediction, Izanami after a 1 week break (or was it 2). Last panel will either be from the Madara or Tobi fight showing some dramatic changes.


----------



## UchihaSage (May 8, 2012)

kakashi and gai are relegated to looking powerless in order to make naruto look good
KISHI, IT SUCKS WHEN YOU DO THIS
it worked when naruto summoned a frog to beat gaara and made sasuke look like a joke because they were rivals
kakashi and gai are not rivals so it looks really fake and gay


----------



## MS81 (May 8, 2012)

I just wanna see Kakashi and Gai with Boss summon, but Kakashi really needs sage mode or something that makes him draw in nature chakra.

Gai has 7gates and thats pretty strong already. maybe if Kakashi uses up to 4 gates with ninjutsu that would be badass.


----------



## KLNTIME (May 8, 2012)

Hopefully change of panels...More combat please !!!

Remember before Kabuto vs. Saus and Itachi, the rest of the young guns (Naruto's friends are on their way to help them.  Predict Sakura to do some healing, some members to try tactics and get hits and misses only to become fodder (not dead I mind you).  They will also have Shikamuru that can help devise battle plans and I still think Neji and Hinata's (White eyes) will play some sort of role as well.  If not I will be severly disappointed.

Why?  Back in early Naruto, it was said that the white eyes (forget the name its late) were also a part of the Sharigan, and Rinnegan eyes blood line types and in some ways superior to the Sharigan in that they can see chakara forms etc.  The reason why the clan was considered one of, if not the strongest clans in the Leaf.

I always believed that Kishi dropped the ball in Shipuuden when not showing more of this as it would be a great counterbalance to the Sharingan as it was shown in early Naruto.  Oh well lets just get back to the battles Kishi


----------



## Golden Circle (May 8, 2012)

Kabuto tries to do attacks but they are dodged or it seems like they miss. As time goes on it becomes harder for him to have any effect on the brothers.

Light flashes behind Itachi. Cue swag line similar to: "In front of these eyes, all your jutsu..."

Scene switch to rookies
Zetsu army pops up in front of them.
They have to fight themselves!

Scene switch to Naruto.
Tobi says "Enough with this display, the battle ends now."
Tobi swallows up everything within a 5km radius!

Next chap: The death of Naruto!


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (May 8, 2012)

I predict one less vilian in this manga


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2012)

poor Kabuto his flashbacks were really sad. 
I predict him allowing the Uchiha bros to finish him. with his last words "thank you for killing Danzo, Sasuke-kun" and "mother I'm finally coming home"


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 8, 2012)

I redict Izanami being a diversion move from Itachi in order to cast Tsukiyomi on Kabuto and end Edo Tensei.
Izanami fails and Kabuto makes Itachi his Edo bitch again and attacks Sasuke.
After revealing the 4th EMS jutsu Saske shows that he has surpassed Itachi.
In the end Kabuto agrees to end Edo Tensei only if Sasuke would follow his secret plan.
Kabuto also tells Saske that even at his current state with the EMS he wont do much against Konoha but he knows a way how to boost his power beyond the limits of Uchiha.
Saske,the power hungry hore agrees to follow Kabuto.

Thats it for the next couple of chapters


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 8, 2012)

uchiha's are lame. the uchiha bros vs kabuto is so boring, the plot's been standing still collecting dust for how long? almost 5 months? Iunno...

why does sasuke get all the fights? why doesnt naruto get anything huh? yeah I know he's fighting tobi but I was kinda hoping kabuto escapes these shitty lackluster 1/2 dimensional characters and fight naruto.


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2012)

MS81 said:


> I just wanna see Kakashi and Gai with Boss summon, but Kakashi really needs sage mode or something that makes him draw in nature chakra.
> 
> Gai has 7gates and thats pretty strong already. maybe if Kakashi uses up to 4 gates with ninjutsu that would be badass.



gai already has a boss summon plus kakashi cant get a boss summon or sage mode since he has  low chakra. i remember pa said a requirement for sage mode was a high chakra reserve. and it seems to take a lot of chakra to summon a huge animal.

plus i think they will be used to hype tobi. i can see him take out gai and kakashi in seconds leaving him and naruto to fight alone. the master have nothing on tobi it will have to take naruto going BM again.


----------



## auem (May 8, 2012)

MS81 said:


> I just wanna see Kakashi and Gai with Boss summon, but Kakashi really needs sage mode or something that makes him draw in nature chakra.
> 
> Gai has 7gates and thats pretty strong already. maybe if Kakashi uses up to 4 gates with ninjutsu that would be badass.



i thought pakkun was the boss..

and for Gai...we have already seen kumo's ancient turtle....no boss gonna ever matched that 'charisma'...


and this is for Addy  who want to see oro...


----------



## ch1p (May 8, 2012)

I predict Kabuto's flashback ending halfway in. Then some talking, probably the beginning of izanami.

I also predict switching to Naruto.


----------



## Sniffers (May 8, 2012)

Kabuto slides his eye-lids open to cry because of all the emotional BS and then gets Genjutsu'd.


----------



## T-Bag (May 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> Will accept anything, just to see Kabuto's flashback come to a close and for this lame battle to reach its end.
> 
> Switch to Madara or Tobi.



if we switch now, that means no more trolling at the highest lvl. and we know no one trolls like itachi and sasuke


----------



## lazer (May 8, 2012)

Does anyone else think izanami is already in effect? maybe itachi making kabuto see his life flash before his eyes and then he dies.

I hope itachi stops stealing sasuke's ems thunder soon, it's getting old itachi


----------



## Mariko (May 8, 2012)

I got it!

Izanami forces someone to remember why he became a villain to show how pathetic and ridiculous it is, as acting like a frustred child... 

So he must admit all his life is an illusion based on some lies... And he suicides, crying like a b*tch...

But here, Izanami will work on Sauce, thanks to some Kabuto's sage counter dojutsu... And Sasuke will suicides cryng like a...

(sorry for my english...)


----------



## CrystalCypher (May 8, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> why does sasuke get all the fights? why doesnt naruto get anything huh? yeah I know he's fighting tobi but I was kinda hoping kabuto escapes these shitty lackluster 1/2 dimensional characters and fight naruto.



I know it's a troll, but I'll bite anyway. Naruto was pretty much the main focus of the majority of the war and had multiple fights. How did you miss them?


----------



## R00t_Decision (May 8, 2012)

Even Hitler whined like a bitch before he died. I expect the same for Kabuto.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 8, 2012)

CrystalCypher said:


> I know it's a troll, but I'll bite anyway. Naruto was pretty much the main focus of the majority of the war and had multiple fights. How did you miss them?



i love how people through the word "troll" around to describe their detest of something they don't like as a facade of acting as though they are better.

but to answer your question sir/ma'am, I'll admit I didn't read most of the "war" since it didn't delever the entertainment I was looking for. though I have read quick summeries and I have to say, the fight with the 3rd rakage looked like a waste of time and could've been something else.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 8, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Kabuto slides his eye-lids open to cry because of all the emotional BS and then gets Genjutsu'd.


I like this one


----------



## Recal (May 8, 2012)

Prediction:

The flashbacks are over.  We don't need to see him training with the Snake Sage or how he came by his powers because Kabuto has already gone over those via a few one-panel flashbacks. I think this week, we'll return to the present. Either the fight will continue and Izamani will be revealed, or Kabuto will talk some more and reveal something we've not been party to. 



auem said:


> i thought pakkun was the boss..
> 
> and for Gai...we have already seen kumo's ancient turtle....no boss gonna ever matched that 'charisma'...
> 
> ...



Lookin' good, son.  Lookin' good. 

I always think those panels make it look like Oro's been a victim of the most intense, fucking banana slip ever.


----------



## Mister (May 8, 2012)

I want to see all your tears when we learn that Kabuto's flashbacks will then show how he found his self-identity, met Naruto then became a Sage. 

That said, it may not happen but I really want to see if he has Kimimaro and Juugo's powers or not.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 8, 2012)

Mister said:


> I want to see all your tears when we learn that Kabuto's flashbacks will then show how he found his self-identity, met Naruto then became a Sage.
> 
> That said, it may not happen but I really want to see if he has Kimimaro and Juugo's powers or not.



I assume that Juugos power is him being able to take in natural energy and stay in sage mode and that it's not the snake supplying him with it like we initially thought.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 8, 2012)

I've hoped so much for early spoilers...  And nothing... sigh...

Anyway I predict for the flashback to continue: but it will be interwoven with the ongoing fight.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 8, 2012)

atleast 5 more chapters of flashbacks there can't ever be enough useless flashbacks


----------



## Turrin (May 8, 2012)

I feel like the flashback might end and than it switches back to Madara vs Gokage, because it seems like Kishi wants to delay Izanami & Kabuto fight as much as humanly possible lol.


----------



## cell47 (May 8, 2012)

Tomorrow's chapter will be the 10th of volume 61, and since most volumes have 10 chapters, tomorrow this shit could be over, unless volume 61 has 11 chapters which doesn't happen often. Either way this BS fight with Kabuto is over within a week and back to Tobi with his Gedou Mazou damn it. My only regret will be to see Edo Madara going away without anything revealed. I guess we'll have to wait until Tobi's big flashback.


----------



## cdoerres13 (May 8, 2012)

I believe that there will be more flashbacks on Kabuto's history, since we know that he began to work with Orochimaru, Most likely I believe that we will see a bit of Kabuto's past with Orochimaru, such as removing him from the sleeper spell, having Kabuto heal Orochimaru's injuries, etc. and I hope a bit of how Kabuto turned 'darker and darker'



fromashesrise said:


> [sp]Prediction:
> 
> Ch 585 - A Destiny Of Arrogance
> 
> ...



That sounds like something that could very well possibly happen...


----------



## Kahvehane (May 8, 2012)

Kind of hoping we'll get back to the fight with this chapter...


----------



## Mister (May 8, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I assume that Juugos power is him being able to take in natural energy and stay in sage mode and that it's not the snake supplying him with it like we initially thought.



That's what I thought. Though the snake acting as a partner is likely.

The flashback suggests he might have Juugo's power- but at the same time when talking about Juugo's power he talked about how he became a Sage.

Ideally I hope this chapter clears this up.


----------



## Chuck (May 8, 2012)

i predict the chapter will come out tomorrow 

with Kabuto already off-paneled and the Sharingan image in his eyes because he's finally in a genjutsu


----------



## Daryoon (May 8, 2012)

Itachi defeating Kabuto would have absolutely zero dramatic effect on the plot. We'd just be back to the pre-war scenario of angsty-Sasuke wanting to destroy the Leaf, while Tobi plots to capture the remaining bijuu. The whole war would have been for nothing.

Itachi's key lesson for Naruto would also be void. He told Naruto not to bear burdens alone, and to accept the help of others. Itachi is doing the exact opposite, by intending to take out Kabuto by himself. Ergo, Itachi is going to lose. And when Itachi loses, Sasuke is going to go apeshit and slaughter Kabuto with THE POWER OF DARKNESS. Edo Tensei isn't broken, Madara is free, Itachi is defeated, and Sasuke has fully embraced his dark side. It's the worst-case scenario, and this close to the grand finale, that's precisely what you need to happen.


----------



## Mateush (May 8, 2012)

Daryoon said:


> Itachi defeating Kabuto would have absolutely zero dramatic effect on the plot. We'd just be back to the pre-war scenario of angsty-Sasuke wanting to destroy the Leaf, while Tobi plots to capture the remaining bijuu. The whole war would have been for nothing.
> 
> Itachi's key lesson for Naruto would also be void. He told Naruto not to bear burdens alone, and to accept the help of others. Itachi is doing the exact opposite, by intending to take out Kabuto by himself. Ergo, Itachi is going to lose. And when Itachi loses, Sasuke is going to go apeshit and slaughter Kabuto with THE POWER OF DARKNESS. Edo Tensei isn't broken, Madara is free, Itachi is defeated, and Sasuke has fully embraced his dark side. It's the worst-case scenario, and this close to the grand finale, that's precisely what you need to happen.



I can see this happening. There's no better opportunity for Sasuke to prove himself stronger than Itachi


----------



## Hiei312 (May 8, 2012)

_Itachi is doing the exact opposite, by intending to take out Kabuto by himself._

"I'll stop the edo tensei"

"i leave Madara(Tobi) to you"


so no, he isn't really going against what he said. he's doing exactly what he told...deal with edo tensei while naruto and bee fight Tobi.

Furthermore Kabuto beating Itachi at this point would make no sense. Kishi made Itachi and Kabuto paralels and then said "look, Itachi recognized his real self but Kabuto has not"

Itachi now has to win to make that philosophy of "recognizing your real self" have any meaning.


----------



## Sniffers (May 8, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> Furthermore Kabuto beating Itachi at this point would make no sense. Kishi made Itachi and Kabuto paralels and then said "look, Itachi recognized his real self but Kabuto has not"
> 
> Itachi now has to win to make that philosophy of "recognizing your real self" have any meaning.


This.

Unless Kishimoto is in a depression he'll want to send that message and thus make Itachi win.


----------



## Mister (May 8, 2012)

Hate to burst your bubbles, but there's a chance of another flashback. This one, though, may show us how Kabuto found what he felt he really is. Based on Orochimaru's answer.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (May 8, 2012)

More flashbacks, just what I wanted.


----------



## Yachiru (May 8, 2012)

And after 20 more flashbacks elaborating on how Kabuto approached his missions . . .


----------



## Saturnine (May 8, 2012)

Gosh dang it, it's about time for the flashbacks to end already. They're just as bad as Nagato's. This week's flashbacks felt eerily evil at least, this was the first time I really felt Orochimaru and Kabuto as really sinister. The machine that squeezes blood out of anything you put in the funnel was kinda evil, the scenes of the future Taka suffering experiments also helped the sensation. Well, if only this weren't the only enjoyable part of this damn flashback.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 8, 2012)

i think the flashbacks are over, since they covered all of part 1 and relative data from part 2.

all the mystery of kabuto is solved.

i doubt if we need a flashback of "did he go back to the orphange"
did he try to edo tensei mother
or him going on his quest to gather madara dna.

all irrelevant shit at the moment.

i predict actually fighting happening this chapter with someone whose uchiha related.


----------



## Combine (May 8, 2012)

The only other flashbacks they could do now would be Kabuto's Sage training and maybe his "grave robbing" and experimentation for Edo Tensei. I'd actually be interested in those.


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2012)

i think this chapter will show grave robbing and sage training and maybe saying he wants to fight naruto after sasuke because he gave him the idea or somethign


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

I don't believe that we will see grave robbing or sage training for Kabuto as those really aren't necessary to expand his character and are ultimately meaningless for us to see.


----------



## Mister (May 8, 2012)

> all the mystery of kabuto is solved.



How did he get his self-concept; how-when did Naruto kick in; possible Kabuto-Dragon Cave flashbacks.



Can someone tell me where the notion that the flashbacks are over come from? The ending of the chapter seems to give a different impression... .


----------



## Jeαnne (May 8, 2012)

Mister said:


> How did he get his self-concept; how-when did Naruto kick in; possible Kabuto-Dragon Cave flashbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me where the notion that the flashbacks are over come from? The ending of the chapter seems to give a different impression... .


without forget that we need to understand why kabuto went as far as preparing all those edo tenseis and bargain his help with tobi only to get sasuke, there is something up.


----------



## Mister (May 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> without forget that we need to understand why kabuto went as far as preparing all those edo tenseis and bargain his help with tobi only to get sasuke, there is something up.



The impression I got was that Sasuke is part of the race to become like the Rikudou Sennin. Yamato/Zetsu is also part of what Kabuto wants.

However maybe what Karin did to Sasuke will be revealed; I suspect it is possibly what is in Suigetsu's scroll.

Though I predict if we see Suigetsu this chapter, then we're probably going to know that it'll play a role in the battle.

Maybe we can learn about the scroll in the continuation of the flashback. Granted that's not likely.


----------



## Sarun (May 8, 2012)

Spoilers (actually full RAW) for Medaka Box (another Jump series) are already out.


As for predictions, perhaps more flashbacks.


----------



## Marsala (May 8, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Spoilers (actually full RAW) for Medaka Box (another Jump series) are already out.


Medaka Box has been getting spoilers out a full day before even One Piece for a few weeks now. It's very stranger. There must be a Medaka Box fan with access to WSJ early in its distribution.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 8, 2012)

Mister said:


> The impression I got was that Sasuke is part of the race to become like the Rikudou Sennin. Yamato/Zetsu is also part of what Kabuto wants.
> 
> However maybe what Karin did to Sasuke will be revealed; I suspect it is possibly what is in Suigetsu's scroll.
> 
> ...


yep, but i am starting to think that this is too obvious, kabuto had access to madara and worked on him, and he actually expected him to have rinnegan, but its like something is lacking for the fact that he is dead, thats why he would need a living uchiha, lets see how it goes.

perhaps what we will see will allow us to try to guess about what the scroll is, we are in the dark about it now, but honestly, i doubt that kabuto even knew about this scroll, i have the impression that it was something that kabuto didnt know about orochimaru, i cant see how kabuto would leave this scroll there if its important, but, hey we should actually expect it from kishi.

the fact that the birds felt sasuke's chakra there needs to be explained, so lets hope that if there are more flashbacks, it will be to reveal this


----------



## Sarun (May 8, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Medaka Box has been getting spoilers out a full day before even One Piece for a few weeks now. It's very stranger. There must be a Medaka Box fan with access to WSJ early in its distribution.


I noticed that we are getting early Meda RAW but didn't know it comes before OP/Naruto/Bleach spoilers.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 8, 2012)

prediction: we see kabuto witness the battle prime hiruzen vs the white fang in flashback


----------



## Last shinobi (May 8, 2012)

i predict one more chapter saved by orochimaru's awesomeness


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 8, 2012)

END THIS FIGHT NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Jeαnne (May 8, 2012)

at this rate i think that people want to see the fight ending this chapter with izanami roflpwning kabuto


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> at this rate i think that people want to see the fight ending this chapter with izanami roflpwning kabuto



Well, we might get to see Itachi use Izanami this chapter.


----------



## Ico (May 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> at this rate i think that people want to see the fight ending this chapter with izanami roflpwning kabuto





I know I do lol


----------



## Evil (May 8, 2012)

Start the reactor Sasuke


----------



## Summers (May 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> at this rate i think that people want to see the fight ending this chapter with izanami roflpwning kabuto



Anything that makes this fight go away. Kabuto is using some interesting Jutsu the Uchiha's are not. Even though sasuke used a Amaterasu projectile earlier. Itachi made him suck. Now Kabuto is annoying as he is having flashbacks that could have been done quicker. Let this chapter be the end of it.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 8, 2012)

i blame basically the "mission" that needs to be accomplished, the fight is just too limited, it doesnt let them go all out. They are in some kind of really annoying stalemate .


i dont know about you guys but other thing that displeases me in this fight is the setting. The cave is not a good place to fight, i like fights in the open


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i blame basically the "mission" that needs to be accomplished, the fight is just too limited, it doesnt let them go all out. They are in some kind of really annoying stalemate .
> 
> 
> i dont know about you guys but other thing that displeases me in this fight is the setting. The cave is not a good place to fight, i like fights in the open



Agreed.

The setting sets the tone, and this cave is the lamest thing ever.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 8, 2012)

i think we need sasuke to go back to his old self of darkness and become filled with hatred to the point where his EMS gets fully mastered and he summons a monster equivalent to gedo mazo where both kabuto and itachi fight him to calm him down, but kabuto and itachi are also fighting eachother.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 8, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> i think we need sasuke to go back to his old self of darkness and become filled with hatred to the point where his EMS gets fully mastered and he summons a monster equivalent to gedo mazo where both kabuto and itachi fight him to calm him down, but kabuto and itachi are also fighting eachother.


really, the only thing that could go sasuke nuts during this fight would be if kabuto managed to take control of itachi...


----------



## eyeknockout (May 8, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> really, the only thing that could go sasuke nuts during this fight would be if kabuto managed to take control of itachi...



i'm just waiting for the moment where sasuke's like "  that's it, i'm done with this flashback " and begins to destroy the entire area


----------



## Jeαnne (May 8, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> i'm just waiting for the moment where sasuke's like "  that's it, i'm done with this flashback " and begins to destroy the entire area


....


would be funny if sasuke stepped in and was like "we dont know anything about you, so what? its not like we care."


----------



## auem (May 8, 2012)

Evil said:


> Start the reactor Sasuke



are you hinting something Evil..i know you sometime get spoilers early..


----------



## eyeknockout (May 8, 2012)

so according to evil's pic (spoiler) kabuto's heart is really orochimaru, I always knew kabuto kept a special place in his heart for orochimaru


----------



## auem (May 8, 2012)

i am guessing like madara having shodai's face in his chest due to his DNA....kabuto too has something like that due to taking oro's DNA..?....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 8, 2012)

I think this week's chapter should end the flashback and leave enough pages to start right back where we left off before Kabuto started reminiscing his whole life. In some way this type of flashback tale is very similar to the one Kishi used back on Naruto vs Sasuke: he showed us Sasuke's whole life before, during and after the Uchiha massacre and when it ended he went back just where he left the fight on and it continued till it's end.

I think the same thing is gonna happen with this face off too.

As for the battle's setting, I am sure that as the fight goes on the cave at some point will crumble the same way it was with Sakura & Chiyo vs Sasori. It can't contain too much damage from 3 Kage level shinobis in this case.


----------



## Addy (May 8, 2012)

i like the total recal refferance


----------



## Evil (May 9, 2012)

auem said:


> better say plainly what you have to say or give a proper hint Evil....
> 
> kabuto crying will be so so lame...



I've given perfectly good hints, it's like you're practically reading the manga


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

Addy said:


> i like the total recal refferance



total recall..i missed that detail....that means oro is coming back...

your dream comes true...


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

so going by Evil reference Oro comes back?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> so going by Evil reference Oro comes back?


by his reference the bellysnake is oro...


----------



## Evil (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> so going by Evil reference Oro comes back?



Mebbe


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> Mebbe



can you tell something about Izanami?


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

Kabuto is officially dead. Orochimaru took him over.

Now it's time for Orochimaru to die again and to never come back.

Very nice.

LOL!

xD

^
Izanami doesn't do anything. It's all a bluff.


----------



## Evil (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> can you tell something about Izanami?



Nope.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> Nope.



hmm so we might get to see izanami this chapter,what about some extra info about kabutos powers?


----------



## Lovely (May 9, 2012)

Is the chapter mainly focused on Kabuto again?


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Is the chapter mainly focused on Kabuto again?



No he dies in this one.

Orochimaru takes over Kabuto's body.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> Nope.


anything about sasuke?


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

so kabuto's destiny was to be turned into his orosama after all..


----------



## Evil (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> hmm so we might get to see izanami this chapter,what about some extra info about kabutos powers?



We find out that he's musically  inclined. 



Jeαnne said:


> anything about sasuke?



Sasuke suffers from deja vu.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 9, 2012)

Wouldn't it be such a dick move if Orochimaru taking over Kabuto was just part of Itachi's genjutsu?


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

deja vu....seeing oro in the form of white snake again..?..


----------



## Talis (May 9, 2012)

Gonna laugh so hard to to the people who said that Oro coming back would be impossible if all these things are correct.


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

It is.

It's Izanami.

Deja vu.


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Wouldn't it be such a dick move if Orochimaru taking over Kabuto was just part of Itachi's genjutsu?



don't open pandora's box..


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> We find out that he's musically  inclined.
> 
> 
> 
> Sasuke suffers from deja vu.


oh god....oro wants his body? >.>


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> We find out that he's musically  inclined.
> 
> 
> 
> Sasuke suffers from deja vu.



deja vu?
so oro truly makes a come back?fully?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

the snake will come out like "saaaaaasssskeeeh"


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

musically inclined...prone to genjuutsu via sound...?..

would be great irony for a 'snake' man...


----------



## Aazadan (May 9, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Wouldn't it be such a dick move if Orochimaru taking over Kabuto was just part of Itachi's genjutsu?



No more a dick move than if Oro comes back just for Itachi to put him down... again.


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> oh god....oro wants his body? >.>



or kabuto wants his body in the same manner oro did...


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

auem said:


> musically inclined...prone to genjuutsu via sound...?..
> 
> would be great irony for a 'snake' man...



thats what i thought,something about sound genjutsu.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

would be great if kabuto used some powerful sound genjutsu to paralyze them and then try to take over sasuke body.


----------



## SaiST (May 9, 2012)

Oh, look, Evil's being a tease again.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

perhaps the chapter ends with kabuto finally revealing his objective with sasuke?


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps the chapter ends with kabuto finally revealing his objective with sasuke?



It seems a bit unlikely in my opinion at least at this stage.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps the chapter ends with kabuto finally revealing his objective with sasuke?



perhaps.seems like he might try to take over sasuke.and there is something with sound genjutsu going by Evil hints as well.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well *mj will be coming back in mirror projection *shows, i think that kishi will make oro comeback someway too so



thats our flashbacks 

oro coming back makes no sense, when u got kabuto carrying out his plans, and is stronger than what oro is.

plus it makes sealing him in the sake jar irrelevant. i dont like when kishi makes past events of importance irrelevant.


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

I predict a shit storm in about 3 or 4 hours if this isn't a flashback and Izanami is revealed, that's all I can say. Brace yourself folks, we are in for a bumpy ride.

That or if Gai or Rock Lee are revealed in this Chapter kicking ass, well brace yourself for a Jad-Storm.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Jad said:


> I predict a shit storm in about 3 or 4 hours if this isn't a flashback and Izanami is revealed, that's all I can say. Brace yourself folks, we are in for a bumpy ride.


Sharingan brings every fan to the table, even Naruto fans. (It might hurt, but it's true.)



> That or if Gai or Rock Lee are revealed in this Chapter kicking ass, well brace yourself for a Jad-Storm.


Rocklee is a stretch; Gai is more likely.


----------



## sagroth (May 9, 2012)

If we deciphered Evil correctly and Oro is coming back, it may in fact make all these last bullcrap flashback chapters worthwhile.

Also Orochibuto will explode.


----------



## santanico (May 9, 2012)

Something gasp worthy, maybe, hopefully?


----------



## Saf (May 9, 2012)

sagroth said:


> If we deciphered Evil correctly and Oro is coming back, it may in fact make all these last bullcrap flashback chapters worthwhile.
> 
> Also Orochibuto will explode.


Danzou rules so hard, they were well worth it.


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

I remember reading some fan fic prediction where it said, _"Because my body is still tied into the real world with my chakara, my soul is still connected only if faintly. Thank you Kabuto, you have brought me back to life........and I am standing in front of Sasuke and Itachi, the fuck dude?"_


----------



## Palpatine (May 9, 2012)

I'm hoping we get back to Tobi's fight soon. It'd be nice if the mask came off _before_ the real Madara gets sealed.

Assuming that's how it goes down...


----------



## Marsala (May 9, 2012)

Oro coming back is good, but he better not reveal himself completely while Itachi is still there or else... yeah...

Anyway, I wonder if it will be revealed that Oro was behind the photo switching and assigning Nonou to kill Kabuto? It's the kind of thing he'd do to get a hold of Kabuto.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

I'm gonna hate you Evil if those edited pics turn out to be true.  Give us more! 





Marsala said:


> Oro coming back is good, but he better not reveal himself completely while Itachi is still there or else... yeah...
> 
> Anyway, I wonder if it will be revealed that Oro was behind the photo switching and assigning Nonou to kill Kabuto? It's the kind of thing he'd do to get a hold of Kabuto.


I prefer to think that was entirely Danzou's doing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 9, 2012)

Well, what does it say?


----------



## 1nkorus (May 9, 2012)

Google trans


> I have been waiting more Ohana
> 
> Kabuto is using the art came from the body grows freely and to bring in a crowd of five people in a sound body.
> Sasuke and Itachi stopped the movement of sound in the genjutsu Tayuya also prevented by various Susano
> ...


Just Wow!


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

i dont understand .but kabuto use sound genjutsu i think.something about izanami.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

I knew that we would get to see Izanami at least being attempted.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Tayuya coming back? I call BS.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

_Kabuto is using the art came from the body grows freely and to bring in a crowd of five people in a sound body.
_
Sounds extremelly broken seems Kabuto can create people from his body which grows in size or somthing.


----------



## Marsala (May 9, 2012)

"Crowd of five people in a sound body" is probably a reference to the Sound 5.


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

Return of the Sound 4?

Sound 5 would mean Kimimaro though...Did he re-animate Kimimaro?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Eagerly awaiting a proper trans.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> _Kabuto is using the art came from the body grows freely and to bring in a crowd of five people in a sound body.
> _
> Sounds extremelly broken seems Kabuto can create people from his body which grows in size or somthing.


Well _I suppose_ if this is indeed a new jutsu from Kabuto I might be able to take it laying down.

Feels strange though. Why would Kabuto need five people to defend him? Isn't he good enough on his own to fight Itachi? Kabuto, I am disappoint.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2012)

> Sounds extremelly broken seems Kabuto can create people from his body which grows in size or somthing.



So he's Father now lol?


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

i think kabuto took in the powers of the sound 5 into himself.
incuding using the sound genjutsu of tayuya?


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

If Kimmimaro comes back and fights Sasuke or Itachi in taijutsu, this will give us clear indication on how good Lee was in Taijutsu O_O


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

so oro/oro's spirit or whatever is coming back,genjutsu by sound.....evil's spoilers confirmed...


----------



## Palpatine (May 9, 2012)

Kabuto goes to all this trouble to achieve sage mode...but he hasn't really utilized it much yet.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Well _I suppose_ if this is indeed a new jutsu from Kabuto I might be able to take it laying down.
> 
> Feels strange though. Why would Kabuto need five people to defend him? Isn't he good enough on his own to fight Itachi? Kabuto, I am disappoint.



This is the most bullshit argument against Kabuto ever. Again why isnt it supposed to use his jutsus? On the same nature as "edo tensei isnt part of Kabuto's power so outright at least 50% of Kabuto's full power strenght doesnt counts"

He is a summoner, his jutsus center around summons or in this case it appear to be other than edo tensei, it may have to do with the life living abilities of SM to produce life or something.

Anyway honestly this argument has nothing but an attempt to downplay jutsus where do you people get the idea that because jutsus arent generated by your body they are automatically disquialified?

If Kabuto has a jutsu to produce people or bring them back or something he may very well use it and no shame in that is his jutsu and his power.


----------



## sagroth (May 9, 2012)

I'm thinking it just means the genjitsu is like Tayuya's of the sound 5.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Well _I suppose_ if this is indeed a new jutsu from Kabuto I might be able to take it laying down.
> 
> Feels strange though. Why would Kabuto need five people to defend him? Isn't he good enough on his own to fight Itachi? Kabuto, I am disappoint.



If he did bring out five people then I could see why he would do it, more people helping might serve as good distractions.  Every little bit of advantage he can get is important.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> i think kabuto took in the powers of the sound 5 into himself.
> incuding using the sound genjutsu of tayuya?


I suppose I should have expected it after last chapter.

Kabuto is getting ugly, turning into some abomination. It's like fighting a fused PS2, Xbox, Megadrive and Gamecube. It's going to fall apart eventually.


----------



## Ichiurto (May 9, 2012)

Orochimaru is, as expected, the Ass snake.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Wait, itachi splits in to two? :33

Fuck kabuto, bring on Hashirama AND Madara. Everyone chill the fuck out, Itachi got this!


----------



## Ghost14 (May 9, 2012)

> 詳細はOhanaさん待ってて
> 
> カブトは体の中に音の五人衆を取りこんでいて自在に体から生えてきて術を使ってる。
> 色々スサノオで防ぐもタユヤの音の幻術で動きを止められたサスケとイタチ
> ...




The bolded is all I had to read.


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

sagroth said:


> I'm thinking it just means the genjitsu is like Tayuya's of the sound 5.



Two Sasuno's couldn't handle Tayuya alone


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This is the most bullshit argument against Kabuto ever. Again why isnt it supposed to use his jutsus? On the same nature as "edo tensei isnt part of Kabuto's power so outright at least 50% of Kabuto's full power strenght doesnt counts"
> 
> He is a summoner, his jutsus center around summons or in this case it appear to be other than edo tensei, it may have to do with the life living abilities of SM to produce life or something.
> 
> ...


I was hoping that he wouldn't need to... however as you say Kabuto is the sort of person who takes on the abilities of others and uses them as his own, (such as Edos and dna swiping,) so I'll give you that.





Eternal Goob said:


> If he did bring out five people then I could see why he would do it, more people helping might serve as good distractions.  Every little bit of advantage he can get is important.


At least we won't have people screaming pnj should Kabuto bring all his cards to the table.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I was hoping that he wouldn't need to... however as you say Kabuto is the sort of person who takes on the abilities of others and uses them as his own, (such as Edos and dna swiping,) so I'll give you that.



And? I dont know if you notice it but every villain is basically an amalgam right now, why is Kabuto the only one that is called out for that?

Tobi is basically a woo body + Rinnegan + Sharingan + edo tensei (loaned by Kabuto) + GM (With Bijuus he stole) + Hashirama's DNA

Edo Mdadara = EMS + Rinnegan + young body + edo tensei + Hashirama's DNA

Kabuto as well is an amalgam of a bunch of people.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And? I dont know if you notice it but every villain is basically an amalgam right now, why is Kabuto the only one that is called out for that?
> 
> Tobi is basically a woo body + Rinnegan + Sharingan + edo tensei (loaned by Kabuto) + GM (With Bijuus he stole) + Hashirama's DNA
> 
> ...


I'm not objecting that he's an amalgam of people... it's the style of fight that I was hoping for not coming about. Oh well, wishful thinking and all that.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I'm not objecting that he's an amalgam of people... it's the style of fight that I was hoping for not coming about. Oh well, wishful thinking and all that.



Okay I can understand you dont like the summoner style. Then we have another possibility that other user proposed he injected those ablities so now instead of summoning he produce the jutsus with his body and use it (what you wanted) then why you complain about that too?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

good to know that we are finally back to the actual fight


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

Google trans don't make sense but, Kabuto seems like he is winning :/


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

am i the only one who forgot that tayuya can use sound genjutsu?


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> good to know that we are finally back to the actual fight



Yes, I was tired of the flashbacks.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> good to know that we are finally back to the actual fight


Maybe we will have more than 3 pages this week. 





Orochibuto said:


> Okay I can understand you dont like the summoner style. Then we have another possibility that other user proposed he injected those ablities so now instead of summoning he produce the jutsus with his body and use it (what you wanted) then why you complain about that too?


The gaming system thing? Oh that. I was making a casual reference to "/v/ vs cancer". Think nothing of it.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

I'm gonna attempt a translation of the translation:



> Kabuto is using the art came from the body grows freely and to bring in a crowd of five people in a sound body.



Kabuto has the powers of the Sound 5 assimilated into his body.



> Sasuke and Itachi stopped the movement of sound in the genjutsu Tayuya also prevented by various Susano



Itachi and Sasuke defeat Kabuto's recreation of Tayuya's Genjutsu (TN: no surprise there) by blocking the sound out with their Susano'o. So apparently Susano'o can block sound waves... Lol, Jiraiya fans will be mad.



> Seems to capture a feeling someone by using it to bring in the body Orochimaru Orochimaru also



...No clue.



> Itachi also be split in two to try to exert a Izanami to escape the pinch technique to combination of Sasukeitachi



...Itachi uses a clone feint and the chapter ends with him executing Izanami? That's what I'm getting out of this.


I'm just glad to see Itachi's in this chapter.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (May 9, 2012)

Look like Itachi really need Sasuke help to able to win against Kabuto and stop Edo Tensei.

Itachi will be Kabuto pawn again if not for Sasuke.


----------



## sagroth (May 9, 2012)

Addy said:


> am i the only one who forgot that tayuya can use sound genjutsu?



No, I said the same thing 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

so izanami is used but???

sasuke and ufachi have a combined jutsu?????

tayuya traps in sound but they escap?????


----------



## Chibason (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Then we have another possibility that other user proposed he injected those ablities so now instead of summoning he produce the jutsus with his body and use it (what you wanted) then why you complain about that too?



^Yeah this is what I think it is. It continues his theme of incorporating the powers of other shinobi. 

And it seems as if the mysterious Ab Snake _is_ actually Orochimaru as some of us suspected....

Also, it would appear that Itachi has to scramble to try to split the Izanami in order to effect both Kabuto and Orochimaru....


....Shit's getting GOOD!!


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

> ...No clue.


I think that section indicates that Oro's body is there as well?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi and Sasuke defeat Kabuto's recreation of Tayuya's Genjutsu (TN: no surprise there) by blocking the sound out with their Susano'o. So apparently Susano'o can block sound waves... Lol, Jiraiya fans will be mad.



White Rage was sound based and it worked on Susanoo it even disabled it. So no.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (May 9, 2012)

So, Sound Five Edo Tensei?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 9, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Google trans don't make sense but, Kabuto seems like he is winning :/



After that flashback series?

Oh, ye of little faith.


----------



## Evil (May 9, 2012)

If I were to guess at that translation, then Kabuto summons the various members of the sound 5 and their jutsu's, including Tayuya who uses a genjutsu to capture Sasuke and Itachi, who then use each others sharingans to break out of it. 

*cough*


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

we need an actual trans


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> White Rage was sound based and it worked on Susanoo it even disabled it. So no.


Okay, I'm not trusting translations of translations any more.

That's what got us "the machine is ripened" after all.





Evil said:


> If I were to guess at that translation, then Kabuto summons the various members of the sound 5 and their jutsu's, including Tayuya who uses a genjutsu to capture Sasuke and Itachi, who then use each others sharingans to break out of it.
> 
> *cough*


Evil, you are evil.


----------



## Chibason (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> If I were to guess at that translation, then Kabuto summons the various members of the sound 5 and their jutsu's, including Tayuya who uses a genjutsu to capture Sasuke and Itachi, who then use each others sharingans to break out of it.
> 
> *cough*



Ah ok, so he does actually summon the Sound 5...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm gonna attempt a translation of the translation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're wrong.

Izanami is the ability to split in two and do the fusing dance bringing forth Tengu Itachi. The elder son of rikudo.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 9, 2012)

So basically Sharingan>sound genjutsu


Mwahahahhaha bwahahahahhaha


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Okay, I'm not trusting translations of translations any more.
> 
> That's what got us "*the machine is ripened*" after all.



I dont know if its because I am watching Dokuro-chan but the bolded part can be thought in so many ways


----------



## sasutachi (May 9, 2012)

is sharingan break the sound genjutsu.jiraiya fans will not like this.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> White Rage was sound based and it worked on Susanoo it even disabled it. So no.



Maybe the vibrations of sound waves from Tayuya's Genjutsu aren't strong enough? I don't know... It's not like Hakugeki, which uses intense air vibrations to forcibly stun the target(s).


----------



## Monna (May 9, 2012)

Seems fake because google translate doesn't call Kabuto "helmet" or Itachi "weasel."


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Maybe the vibration of sound waves from Tayuya's Genjutsu aren't strong enough? I don't know... It's not like Hakugeki, which uses intense air vibrations to forcibly stun the target(s).



In this case you are going to have a hard case arguing this make toad genjutsu useless unless you have ways to quantify that vibration intensity of the jutsu.


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like the next chapter is going to be pretty awesome.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> In this case you are going to have a hard case arguing this make toad genjutsu useless unless you have ways to quantify that vibration intensity of the jutsu.



Well Gamarinshou doesn't create intense air vibrations like Hakugeki; the Genjutsu is cast by the Ni Dai Sennin reaching the right pitch/frequency together.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sounds like the next chapter is going to be pretty awesome.


the sole fact that things actually happen there makes me so glad


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Seems fake because google translate doesn't call Kabuto "helmet" or Itachi "weasel."


When enough people choose the alternate spelling, Google translate learns and uses that instead. It's not the same as the old google translation. Like image search, it learns when you find something yourself and tell the search engine what it was you found.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

If the spoiler is true the lack of Helmet and Weasel make me doubt its veracity.


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the sole fact that things actually happen there makes me so glad



I'm just upset that we're receiving a second Izanami cliff hanger.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

this spoiler is extremelly similar to what Evil has been hinting 




Klue said:


> I'm just upset that we're receiving a second Izanami cliff hanger.



this is getting ridiculous


----------



## sagroth (May 9, 2012)

So Evil, what do you "think" the Orochimaru part of the spoiler means?


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm just upset that we're receiving a second Izanami cliff hanger.



Well, at least it is being performed again.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm just upset that we're receiving a second Izanami cliff hanger.



And the next chapters after this one will be awesome Snake Sage training flashback


----------



## gaiver (May 9, 2012)

if you cant break the genjutsu on your own then it doesnt matter if someones skill can, never counted that before. dont start now


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm just upset that we're receiving a second Izanami cliff hanger.



At least Kishi remembered it.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

what really made me go "wtf" was this:



> Itachi also be split in two to try to exert a Izanami to escape the pinch technique to *combination of Sasukeitachi*



hm?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what really made me go "wtf" was this:
> 
> 
> 
> hm?



FU-SION...-HA!


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> So basically Sharingan>sound genjutsu
> 
> 
> Mwahahahhaha bwahahahahhaha



nope..almost any genjutsu can be break by disrupting chakra flows...they simply used their eyes for that purpose... 

or by your logic palm thrust chakra flow of chiyo and sakura>itachi's sharingan...

(if you remember gaara rescue arc)


----------



## Chibason (May 9, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> FU-SION...-HA!



We could only hope to be so lucky


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

If Itachi and Sasuke really merge as in DBZ things will be wrong on so many levels 

It will basically confirm final fight = Naruto and Sasuke fusion


----------



## Monna (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> When enough people choose the alternate spelling, Google translate learns and uses that instead. It's not the same as the old google translation. Like image search, it learns when you find something yourself and tell the search engine what it was you found.


Kabuto was called helmet just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If Itachi and Sasuke really merge as in DBZ things will be wrong on so many levels



What's wrong with two brothers becoming one?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

I've been calling fusion. If it happens, I'm done.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> What's wrong with two brothers becoming one?



Its not really because if this fight....... but of the horrible implications it has for the future


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> FU-SION...-HA!


if fusions are confirmed...oh god


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2012)

What is this about a fusion happening?

Is that what the spoiler says?


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Its not really because if this fight....... but of the horrible implications it has for the future



Sasuke x Naruto fusion?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

an itasasu fusion would be the sexiest thing ever


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

No low is too low.

C'mon Kishi, we all know you wanna do it.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Well I forgot they already existed it was called Combination Transformation so adding a fusion seems to be irrelevant since it already exist in Naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

Tyler said:


> What is this about a fusion happening?
> 
> Is that what the spoiler says?



the spoiler translated in google to "combination of sasukeitachi" which is weird


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Not to mention it would be a complete COMPLETE asspull there was ZERO foreshadowing for this shit.


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

what fusion.?..there is no fusion...


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

I doubt Kishi has the guts not even Kubo can go this low.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (May 9, 2012)

If Itachi and Sasuke fusion then they should able to fight Kabuto toe to toe.

Kabuto>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Edo Itachi and Kabuto>EMS Sasuke(Probably this will change in the final of the battle).


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I doubt Kishi has the guns not even Kubo can go this low.



Careful, that sounds like a challenge.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2012)

This reminds me of the whole Starrk X Lilynette thing in Bleach 

The only difference is Starrk and Lilynette were originally the same being. Sasuke and Itachi are brothers.

Their fusion wouldn't be bad considering they look just a like anyways besides Itachi is just more feminine looking.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Mickie said:


> If Itachi and Sasuke fusion then they should able to fight Kabuto toe to toe.
> 
> Kabuto>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Edo Itachi and Kabuto>EMS Sasuke(Probably this will change in the final of the battle).



If they really fusion the fight will go to Bijuu Mode level and this would prove beyond doubt Kabuto > Itachi and Sasuke.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Aww, Kabuto sure does look pitiable as a child.


----------



## Chaelius (May 9, 2012)

Itachi and Kabuto are having some deep conversation or whatever, Sasuke gives no fucks and just goes to pick up his sword


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

crying kabuto...


----------



## Chibason (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If they really fusion the fight will go to Bijuu Mode level and this would prove beyond doubt Kabuto > Itachi and Sasuke.



You'd love that wouldn't you...


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Itachi and Kabuto are having some deep conversation or whatever, Sasuke gives no fucks and just goes to pick up his sword



Heh, I like that about Sasuke.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

Looks like Itachi says something that really pisses Kabuto off.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Chibason said:


> You'd love that wouldn't you...



Of course I would. This would hype Kabuto so much so fucking much I mean BM level without even using edo tensei 

Imagine at full power


----------



## Chibason (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Of course I would. This would hype Kabuto so much so fucking much I mean *BM level* without even using edo tensei
> 
> Imagine at full power



Lol 'BM' level always makes me laugh...

...but then what if he dies the next chapter?


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Looks like Itachi says something that really pisses Kabuto off.



itachi: you are a scardy boy deep down inside
kabuto


----------



## Evil (May 9, 2012)

There isn't an itachi sasuke fusion, they stare into each others eyes to break the Tayuya genjutsu


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2012)

> they stare into each others eyes to break the Tayuya genjutsu



Dear god that's even worse


----------



## Chibason (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> There isn't an itachi sasuke fusion, *they stare into each others eyes to break the Tayuya genjutsu*



......naturally


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> There isn't an itachi sasuke fusion, they stare into each others eyes to break the Tayuya genjutsu



WTF did I just read?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Lol 'BM' level always makes me laugh...
> 
> ...but then what if he dies the next chapter?



If they go BM level as a fusion he as the villain will obviously be able to fight on even grounds with that, just like Tobi will.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> There isn't an itachi sasuke fusion, they stare into each others eyes to break the Tayuya genjutsu



Eh, don't really like that but oh well.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Its not really because if this fight....... but of the horrible implications it has for the future



kishi already naruto a DBZ a very long time ago :/


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Of course I would. This would hype Kabuto so much so fucking much I mean BM level without even using edo tensei
> 
> Imagine at full power



Kabuto is already BM-level.

That's why the manga stinks so much right now.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> There isn't an itachi sasuke fusion, they stare into each others eyes to break the Tayuya genjutsu



wtf did i just read?


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> There isn't an itachi sasuke fusion, they stare into each others eyes to break the Tayuya genjutsu



people are simply trolling...nobody in their right mind would believe such fusion at this point(providing joint transformation is possible and had happened in this manga)...but not now...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> There isn't an itachi sasuke fusion, they stare into each others eyes to break the Tayuya genjutsu



That's awful


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If they really fusion the fight will go to Bijuu Mode level and this would prove beyond doubt Kabuto > Itachi and Sasuke.


its funny how you ignore the fact that current kabuto is the biggest "fusion" in the manga right now


----------



## Chibason (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If they go BM level as a fusion he as the villain will obviously be able to fight on even grounds with that, just like Tobi will.



But that won't happen it seems....epic tale though bro


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Addy said:


> kishi already naruto a DBZ a very long time ago :/



But this is on another level one thing is to rip off things and another is this outright cinic thing.

This is like if a mangaka that was a marvel fan made an entity called Loving Tribunal which was the cosmic judge and had 3 heads.



Jeαnne said:


> its funny how you ignore the fact that current kabuto is the biggest "fusion" in the manga right now



Madara and Tobi are just as amalgams as he is Jeanne. But my point remain its not that, but that ItachiSasuke would be outright a "fusion ha!" to the face. Not even Kubo would have the guts to do this shit.

And Kubo is the personification of abstract trolling.


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2012)

Uchihas needed assistance in overcoming sound genjutus?

Oh shit!


----------



## Mister (May 9, 2012)

What did I say: flashbacks. 

Though I wonder if that kunai will play an important role now. So Kabuto _does_ remember what happened before he met Nonou.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Kabuto is already BM-level.
> 
> That's why the manga stinks so much right now.



At full power? Of course he is probably even above. But as that? No, at least not yet he hasnt show to be at BM level.


----------



## Hazuki (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> There isn't an itachi sasuke fusion, they stare into each others eyes to break the Tayuya genjutsu



so finally genjutsu song are "anti uchiha " if just against one it took 2 of the best sharingan linked to escaped 
otherwise genjutsu song > uchiha one on one

jiraiya fan will love it


----------



## Marsala (May 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Uchihas needed assistance in overcoming sound genjutus?
> 
> Oh shit!



Itachi could just make a clone and look into his own eyes.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> There isn't an itachi sasuke fusion, they stare into each others eyes to break the Tayuya genjutsu



is their love for each other so great that it breaks logic?


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Itachi could just make a clone and look into his own eyes.



lol, bull shit.

Ma and Pa's genjutsu would paralyze his mind and body.


----------



## sasutachi (May 9, 2012)

itachi had shiusu's eyed crow ,he could break sound genjutsu by himself.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Itachi could just make a clone and look into his own eyes.



It is a MS and a EMS working together for that, so no. Not to mention genjutsus affect the entire indvidual, its obvious the joint effort of 2 individuals are needed for this.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its funny how you ignore the fact that current kabuto is the biggest "fusion" in the manga right now



nit really. 

DBZ fusion: goku  +  vagita. personality + personality.

kabuto fusion: kabuto + abilities. 

also, kabuto's fusion is not something new as it is used day in scienceficiton, comics, etc..........


----------



## Mister (May 9, 2012)

Kabuto used sound Genjutsu?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

I wonder how many orgasms Itachi and Sasuke staring in each other's eyes will cause in Japan. Smh.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Remember people saying "that" jutsu could be an ability that allowed Kabuto to use all the abilities of his edo tenseis? 

What if he put the DNA of all his edo tenseis? So broken.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

look at each other's eyes to break sound genjutsu? 


this is even more retarded than naruto's hate sensor, and defeating zombies by loves and hugs


----------



## Seraphiel (May 9, 2012)

Oh shit Kabuto gave birth to Oro's head.

He is going full monster. Death confirmed in 2-3 chaps.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

what's next? hand shakes to defeat TS?


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2012)

Kishimoto, What. The. Fuck?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

omg thats disgusting


----------



## Seraphiel (May 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishimoto, What. The. Fuck?



The snake wasn't enough, now he has to have oros dead head on his belly.


----------



## Lolitalush (May 9, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Itachi and Kabuto are having some deep conversation or whatever, Sasuke gives no fucks and just goes to pick up his sword



That made me laugh when I saw that. It just seemed random/funny to show him walking around in the bg to pick up his sword, especially after Itachi temporarily stole it and then just left in on the ground.  He cares so much about that damn sword and he never loses it somehow.


----------



## 1nkorus (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (May 9, 2012)

Oh my fucking god...........


----------



## Kuromaku (May 9, 2012)

I know I shouldn't be laughing at an image that has been taken out of context, but seriously, that Oro snake head looks like a really weird muppet.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2012)

What the fuck


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

I like how Sasuke and Itachi look at each other after seeing that.


----------



## Cjones (May 9, 2012)

Wtf did I just see.


----------



## Mangateers (May 9, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Oh shit Kabuto gave birth to Oro's head.



 Haha you guys crack me up.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Is it the real Oro or some copy formed by Kabuto inserting Oro's DNA?


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> The snake wasn't enough, now he has to have oros dead head on his belly.



Well, at least everyone got what they wanted: The return of Orochimaru.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

HE'S BACK! HE'S BACK!



[YOUTUBE]C_VheAwZBuQ[/YOUTUBE]



And oh my God is he hilarious-looking. It's so wrong it just has to be right. 

It's good to have you back, Oro.


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

Kabuto & Oro's head are SO dead!



Eternal Goob said:


> I like how Sasuke and Itachi look at each other after seeing that.



Hell to the yes.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Well, at least everyone got what they wanted: The return of Orochimaru.



Just not how they wanted it.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 9, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Oh shit Kabuto gave birth to Oro's head.
> 
> He is going full monster. Death confirmed in 2-3 chaps.



And this marks the return of Orochimaru, damn kabuto the dragon with oro the snake looks pretty sweet.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 9, 2012)

Legendary chapter 

I'm gonna assume this ... protrusion helps him in battle


----------



## bearzerger (May 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I wonder how many orgasms Itachi and Sasuke staring in each other's eyes will cause in Japan. Smh.



Some mod on a warpath deleted the Barry White song I posted to set the tone of the chapter. If there's romance you can't go wrong with Barry.



Seraphiel said:


> Oh shit Kabuto gave birth to Oro's head.
> 
> He is going full monster. Death confirmed in 2-3 chaps.



And it's even worse he shows it before Itachi uses Izanami. It's a completely unnecessary revelation.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Just not how they wanted it.



This is exactly how I wanted it.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

kabuto is kind of death now...


----------



## Moon Fang (May 9, 2012)

Hollly shiit Orochimaru is in his bellly


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Legendary chapter
> 
> I'm gonna assume this ... protrusion helps him in battle



It should. 



Nikushimi said:


> This is exactly how I wanted it.


----------



## Kαrin (May 9, 2012)

> Oh shit Kabuto gave birth to Oro's head.



*Itachi and Sasuke look at each other*

Sasuke: It looks like Dr. Snakes has some job to do... *gets hot water and towels*


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

we need more pages especially with the itachi splitting part.


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Oro's going to own all. This chapter signals the end for fodder Itachi. I bet he's thinking fuck, how am I gonna fight Oro without all the circumstantial advantages?



lolol.

Sasuke will hang that head on the cave wall, where it belongs.


----------



## bearzerger (May 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Oro's going to own all. This chapter signals the end for fodder Itachi. I bet he's thinking fuck, how am I gonna fight Oro without all the circumstantial advantages?



Actually Oro's reveal before Izanami spells ill for him.


----------



## Ichiurto (May 9, 2012)

There's a reason Sasuke picked up his sword.


----------



## harurisu (May 9, 2012)

Kabuto has 3 tails now.
Orochimaru's head, that snake tail and his d*ck


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

I like how Itachi and Sasuke just look at each other like

"really though?!"


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> There's a reason Sasuke picked up his sword.



He's going to skin a snake.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

Oro is back !!

Dat Oro 

props to those who saw this comin


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

I DEMAND A TRANS NAO! 

This chapter shall go down in history. All those flashback chapters were worth it.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

I would really love Oro to come back, but dont hold your breath yet fellow Oro fans, we have yet to see if its the real Oro or some Oro-like weapon because of putting Oro's cells.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2012)

I knew it. I said Kabuto was gonna give birth to Orochimaru. And he did.


So happy Orochimaru is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Someone dispose of Kabuto now. He's no longer needed.


----------



## Lolitalush (May 9, 2012)

"Is this fool serious?"


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Actually Oro's reveal before Izanami spells ill for him.



If that head is in fact Orochimaru, he's not gonna be brought back just to fall victim to Izanami.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 9, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see just how much of Orochimaru there really is. Kabuto did have to pull his chakra from Anko's _Ten no Juin_ ('Cursed Seal of Heaven'), so I don't expect there to be much of him.


----------



## sasutachi (May 9, 2012)

this head is like actually hashirama's head on madara's chest,so oro isnt actually back.


----------



## BroKage (May 9, 2012)

If Oro gets one-shotted again...


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> we need more pages especially with the itachi splitting part.



shadow clone? 


sauske's father is mentioned........................ why is his fodder ass in this chapter?


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I would really love Oro to come back, but dont hold your breath yet fellow Oro fans, we have yet to see if its the real Oro or some Oro-like weapon because of putting Oro's cells.



I really think it's the latter.

...perhaps this is the week where I take back my words, on Kabuto+ being a borefest.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

orochimaru


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

This is probably the longest fight with the least amount of action sequences.
Dialogues and some revelations are interesting but this is mainly a borefest.


----------



## Prototype (May 9, 2012)

I hope he has returned...

Please be the real Oro.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> If Oro gets one-shotted again...



That would be too much humiliation for Oro.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Oro is coming back! Hell yeah! 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 9, 2012)

Inb4 it's just an unconscious mutation of Orochimarus cells.

Similar to Hashiramas cultivated cells.Me guessing .


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (May 9, 2012)

Mickie said:


> sauske's father is mentioned........................ why is his fodder ass in this chapter?



Sasuke remember that his dad say to him don't follow Itachi footsteps.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

Lolitalush said:


> "Is this fool serious?"



you have to love these "really? is this guy really? " looks 

as for the orochimaru face, i think it's like hashirame's face. won't really do anything


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Oro is coming back! Hell yeah!
> 
> [sp][/sp]



It probably is a mindless Oro.


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

I wander if Kabuto knows that all his Edo Tensei's are gone :/


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> Our trans is finished and we're typesetting now.
> 
> 581: To Be Myself
> 
> ...



This will finally kill it for negation haters that insisted on edo tensei not being part of Kabuto's power.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2012)

Ugh, If he isn't really back......


*slits wrists*


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 9, 2012)

Jad said:


> I wander if Kabuto knows that all his Edo Tensei's are gone :/


Well, he is linked to them.So definitely yes.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> Our trans is finished and we're typesetting now.


Thanks, dude. You're awesome.



> 581: To Be Myself
> 
> Then.. I continued to add those things to myself
> That's why what I want is not a sermon from you but your abilities and the information you have
> ...


If Kabuto get Itachi back under his own power, the Uchiha fans are gonna be pissed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This will finally kill it for negation haters that insisted on edo tensei not being part of Kabuto's power.



Yeah, Nagato was Tobi's power because he refered to him as his pawn.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 9, 2012)

Evil said:


> There isn't an itachi sasuke fusion, they stare into each others eyes to break the Tayuya genjutsu



I remember a thread near April Fools Day in which fans were asked to give a prediction how Kishi could write a troll chapter. There was a member (_Iamacloud_ I think) who proposed for Kabuto to be beat Itachi by using genjutsu...





Addy said:


> is their love for each other so great that it breaks logic?



They should at least kiss to disturb chakra flow. Would make more sense.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Edo Tensei is part  of Kabuto's power 100% confirmed. Kabuto at full power can only be matched by RS, 100% confirmed.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 9, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> Our trans is finished and we're typesetting now.
> 
> 581: To Be Myself
> 
> ...



Well, this should least put a rest to the debate if Edo Tensei can be considered one's own power or not.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah, Nagato was Tobi's power because he refered to him as his pawn.


There is a difference between a puppet and a pawn.

With pawns, one must coerce into carrying out their orders. Puppets have no choice.

Pain is a pawn. Edos are puppets.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah, Nagato was Tobi's power because he refered to him as his pawn.



Dont try to twist it anymore grin its over prior to this everyone that actually had sense (and it was actually the vast majority of the forum bar a few people and the majority of the Uchiha fandom) clearly by common sense knew edo tensei A JUTSU was part of Kabuto's power, this confirmed it.

Nagato wasnt Tobi's jutsu, ET is.


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Edo Tensei is part  of Kabuto's power 100% confirmed. Kabuto at full power can only be matched by RS, 100% confirmed.



Yeah, but is that how you want to see your character? To use other peoples powers as say it is his own? I mean to use all these Edo Tensei he did need Anko as well.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2012)

Kabuto is gunna die 100% confirmed


----------



## BroKage (May 9, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah, Nagato was Tobi's power because he refered to him as his pawn.



Nagato was not under Tobi's direct control, as shown by how he had a different plan for the world and betrayed Tobi without being forced to by mind control.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Edo Tensei is part  of Kabuto's power 100% confirmed. Kabuto at full power can only be matched by RS, 100% confirmed.


He's still weaker than his own pawns.Just sayin.


----------



## Marsala (May 9, 2012)

Tayuya's going to receive a major boost if it's her Edo Tensei form that forces Itachi and Sasuke to break each other free of her genjutsu, and not Kabuto enhancing it with senjutsu...


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Kabuto is gunna die 100% confirmed



I don't know about 100% but this chapter does raise his chances of dying considerably.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> He's still weaker than his own pawns.Just sayin.


The generals may the weakest and out-of-touch with their physical abilities, but they will gladly send their troops ahead to protect themselves. So one has to swathe through the entire army just to cut off the head.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Jad said:


> Yeah, but is that how you want to see your character? To use other peoples powers as say it is his own? I mean to use all these Edo Tensei he did need Anko as well.



Try to mask it as you will, I am happy with that. Kabuto is a summoner character this is something I understood from the beginning. I really dont get the idea that a character that has jutsus going out of its body is more badass than a summoner but each to its own. Each of them can force the same jutsus to the adversary, one does by the jutsu going out of its body, the other by summoning someone who is part of his power that will do say jutsu and thus the end result being the same.

And yeah he needed anko to syphon Oro's chakra, now he has it thus the anko thing irrelevant since Kabuto at that point had full control of ET.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Tayuya's going to receive a major boost if it's her Edo Tensei form that forces Itachi and Sasuke to break each other free of her genjutsu, and not Kabuto enhancing it with senjutsu...



Shika > Itachi confirmed


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 9, 2012)

Mickie said:


> Sasuke remember that his dad say to him don't follow Itachi footsteps.



That's my boy.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> And since page 2 is already out there
> 
> Page 2:
> You overestimate me, in the end I only failed
> ...



Kabuto wanting to be an Uchiha?  Looks like Oro rubbed off on him.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> The generals may the weakest and out-of-touch with their physical abilities, but they will gladly send their troops ahead to protect themselves. So one has to swathe through the entire army just to cut off the head.


I was obviously talking about individual strength.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (May 9, 2012)

Look like Sasuke is doubting about Itachi.
Why his father say don't follow his brother footsteps.
Sasuke gonna betray Itachi and will be Kabuto pawn again for that is the kunai.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Thanks once again.



Mangateers said:


> And since page 2 is already out there
> 
> Page 2:
> You overestimate me, in the end I only failed
> ...


Kabuto is thinking the opposite to Itachi. So while Kabuto is searching for a new identity, Itachi tossed the one he had aside and forged a new one.

Interesting.


----------



## geminis (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit Kabuto is so creepy...Itachi hurry up and cut that fucker down sheesh...


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> He's still weaker than his own pawns.Just sayin.



Irrelevant, they are still part of his power. Just like how in project A-ko the multiversal dragon was stronger than the summoner witch. Yet it was irrelevant the summoner witch could still force the abilities of the dragon into the adversary and was clearly part of the witch's power.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> I was obviously talking about individual strength.


Yes, I know where you are coming from. But in this case the Edos make Kabuto more formidable in battle.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

geminis said:


> Holy shit Kabuto is so creepy...Itachi hurry up and cut that fucker down sheesh...



Yeah, Kabuto sure is a walking freak show.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Irrelevant, they are still part of his power. Just like how in project A-ko the multiversal dragon was stronger than the summoner witch. Yet it was irrelevant the summoner witch could still force the abilities of the dragon into the adversary and was clearly part of the witch's power.


Yeah ofc you're right.Im not doubting his overall battle power he has with EdoTensei.Just his individual strength which has thx to SM increased drastically, but is still not on par with his best EdoTensei summons.Thats all what I was saying but you probably aware of yourself 


Rainbow Dash said:


> Yes, I know where you are coming from. But in this case the Edos make Kabuto more formidable in battle.


Dat true sir.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 9, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> He's still weaker than his own pawns.Just sayin.



That's the fun part of Kabuto's power.  It is so dynamic, and dependant upon so many variables and circumstances.  Kabuto as long as he can keep a Edo Tensei pawn under his control and is proficient at using their powers, it can easily be considered his power, but when they resist, the power levels ebb and flow


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Yeah ofc you're right.Im not doubting his overall battle power he has with EdoTensei.Just his individual strength which has thx to SM increased drastically, but is still not on par with his best EdoTensei summons.Thats all what I was saying but you probably aware of yourself



Then whats the point of saying it? I am weaker than my arm and punch, so? Its still part of my power.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 9, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> That's the fun part of Kabuto's power.  It is so dynamic, and dependant upon so many variables and circumstances.  Kabuto as long as he can keep a Edo Tensei pawn under his control and is proficient at using their powers, it can easily be considered his power, but when they resist, the power levels ebb and flow


Yeah he sure is the Ash Ketchum of the Narutoverse.He better let Itachi sit on his shoulder next time 


Orochibuto said:


> Then whats the point of saying it? I am weaker than my arm and punch, so? Its still part of my power.


The point is, that Kabutos strength is mainly just using abilities of others.Ofc you can consider this his strength, but he has nothing himself to bring to the table.

EdoTensei is like a gun that makes everyone stronger thats holding it.I'd still consider a 8 year old boy with a gun weak.


----------



## geminis (May 9, 2012)

Now I'm really irritated, Itachi needs to stop taking Kabuto lightly and actually try to hurt him instead of entertaining that delusional fuck's rants....

Man that's why I like Danzou so much...he just get's shit done fuck all this why why cry cry cry bs.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> This is fun!
> 
> Page 3:
> Are you really sure that we cannot kill him?
> ...



I hate the uchihaha but Sasuke is such a G. "You sure we can't kill him? If it goes like this he's gonna fuck our shit up, let's just end this!"


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Now that I realize uchihahaha are fail and wanted to change my set to a kabuto+jiraiya+nagato+tobi set. Kabuto's telling me he wants the uchihahaha name?!?
> 
> Wtf is this shit?



Kabuto was more influenced by Oro then we expected.


----------



## Mistshadow (May 9, 2012)

problem is kabuto and his personality leaves him not using the edo tensei's in battle next to/in front of him. I do go with edo being part of his power.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Unlike his fans, Kabuto evidently realizes the fact that both Itachi and Sasuke are stronger than himself.



Lol. True that.




PoinT_BlanK said:


> I hate the uchihaha but Sasuke is such a G. "You sure we can't kill him? If it goes like this he's gonna fuck our shit up, let's just end this!"



Sasuke pissing his pants. 

Don't worry, Ni-san is here


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

oro's body seems alive but is it alive and not a hashirame corps? 

i really want it to talk


----------



## Auto (May 9, 2012)

I don't get why people keep saying that edo tensei is not part of his power. It's his technique. He summons them and controls them. 

Edo Tensei is even more so one's own technique compared to summoning someone like Gamabunta that has his own mind.

Kabuto has advanced heavily in part 2. His experiments have brought him into a new level that far surpasses what Orochimaru could have done. Kabuto's advancement is a little too much.. but compared to the rest of the main characters, it isn't that far of a stretch. Naruto has gone from a piece of shit to a Kyuubi wielding demi-God. The power inflation during this war arc is quite ridiculous to say the least, but it at least gives other characters outside Naruto, Sasuke, and Madara to actually stand a chance.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Addy said:


> oro's body seems alive but is it alive and not a hashirame corps?
> 
> i really want it to talk



I do wish that this version of Oro would talk , it would at least imply intelligence and the possibility of him coming back.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 9, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Yeah he sure is the Ash Ketchum of the Narutoverse.He better let Itachi sit on his shoulder next time
> 
> The point is, that Kabutos strength is mainly just using abilities of others.Ofc you can consider this his strength, but he has nothing himself to bring to the table.
> 
> EdoTensei is like a gun that makes everyone stronger thats holding it.I'd still consider a 8 year old boy with a gun weak.



Tobi/Madara, even Nagato to a certain extent, basically all the Rikudous after the original would pretty much be an amalgamation of Rikudou's powers.  Kabuto is vying for such power, he just added more on top of that, while trying to learn the secrets of Rikudou.  Oro and himself want Rikudou's full powers, the ability to create and destroy at will.  

Whether Kabuto wields that power inside himself or outside himself via a pawn Rikudou, (Madara and Nagato), it is still his power, Orochibuto's right.

Even individually when you consider Kabuto's power, he's the second person (bar Rikudou Sennin/younger son maybe), in history to attain perfected Sage mode, and first one to perfect the sage mode of the serpent/snake/dragon.  That part is his own earned power, it is not an easy task as was shown by Jiraiya's failure and Naruto's success to attain such power.  Kabuto with that power is still very formidable, not Rikudou level but by controlling 2 Rikudous under his belt, he is bar none the second strongest being in the Narutoverse after Rikudou Sennin.  

Things will change as Orochimaru replaces him and usurps all of Kabuto's powers and accomplishments for himself.

When it comes to Oro/Kabuto's power levels, Rikudou's the limit.


----------



## Francesco. (May 9, 2012)

Lol Orochimaru.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 9, 2012)

My take.

Lets see Yuna from ffX. Her power is summoning the Fayth. Is she as strong as Bahamut? Have as many attacks as the flower sisters? Kick as much ass as Valefor? Nope,nope,nope.
But she can summon them though.

As a necromancer, Kabuto's power is re-animating and summoning the dead. Are the dead stronger than he? Sometimes. Look at Madara. Leaps and bounds stronger than he.
But strength doesn't matter. CONTROL does.

Kabuto's power is to re-animate, summon, and control the dead. That is his power.
Is sharingan his power? No. But he has summons that use it.

So it is logical to say that his familiars are his WEAPONS, but not his ABILITIES.
My gun does far more damage than I can, but has no will, thus I am required to release it's latent abilities.

Done and done. They are objects, not effects. One has power OVER objects, but one has power OF effects.

NF...


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

What if Kabuto is bringing out these Edos so that Itachi can see the handseals for Edo Tensei. Like Kakashi vs Zabuza in the Wave arc, who put the though of the jutsu into Zabuza's head.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I do wish that this version of Oro would talk , it would at least imply intelligence and the possibility of him coming back.



you mean this Orochimaru head could be the appetizer to the real Orochimaru main course.  

I like that panel where it's Oro's head and Kabuto's head together, definite foreshadowing.


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

the fact is only kabuto think that power of his edos are his own power....

and some people taking his words as manga cannon....:rofl


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

auem said:


> the fact is only kabuto think that power of his edos are his own power....
> 
> and some people taking his words as manga cannon....:rofl


Actually, everything is manga canon until someone says[sp]*HA HA I LIED!*[/sp]
...as in the case of Tobi. The readers don't know the universe better than the writer, do they? No, of course not.


----------



## Recal (May 9, 2012)

Addy said:


> oro's body seems alive but is it alive and not a hashirame corps?
> 
> i really want it to talk





Eternal Goob said:


> I do wish that this version of Oro would talk , it would at least imply intelligence and the possibility of him coming back.



Same here.  Come on, creepy-looking Oro-head.  Talk, dammit!


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> What if Kabuto is bringing out these Edos so that Itachi can see the handseals for Edo Tensei. Like Kakashi vs Zabuza in the Wave arc, who put the though of the jutsu into Zabuza's head.



There reminds me of the "force me to do these seals and shout release" that sounded so much like a trap, could very well be this with Itachi, lets see if he fall for it or not.


----------



## Monna (May 9, 2012)

Oro's soul needs to be dragged out of Itachi's gourd somehow. That would be the best.


----------



## Synn (May 9, 2012)

Ugh, can we get something other than the Uchiha brothers and Kabuto?


----------



## tnorbo (May 9, 2012)

it looks like the fight is fiinally picking up.


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Actually, everything is manga canon until someone says[sp]*HA HA I LIED!*[/sp]
> ...as in the case of Tobi. The readers don't know the universe better than the writer, do they? No, of course not.



a mangaka very much expect his readers to pick out what to believe and what not to,with their own logic...i believe nobody write for only those who thinks every word every character says is true until proven false...

considering kabuto's own analysis about himself a '100% confirmed' is at best a fan's privilege of interpretation...cannons are supposed to be more authentic bases...


----------



## Nimander (May 9, 2012)

Synn said:


> Ugh, can we get something other than the Uchiha brothers and Kabuto?



Ditto.  As much as I've liked most of this war, the story needs to move on to the next phase.  And this Uchiha-Kabuto interlude has been pretty uninteresting to me.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

auem said:


> a mangaka very much expect his readers to pick out what to believe and what not to,with their own logic...i believe nobody write for only those who thinks every word every character says is true until proven false...
> 
> considering kabuto's own analysis about himself a '100% confirmed' at best a fan's privilege of interpretation...cannons are supposed to be more authentic bases...



It was common sense for anyone bar negationists (which was basically the Uchiha faction and a few members as the vast majority of the forum did otherwise) that ET A JUTSU was part of his power.

This chapter just laid it to rest if you want to keep denying it I cant take you seriously anymore, just as I cant take seriously. Prior to this chapter even though it was common sense negationism could at least made me angry and I picked on debate now after this chapter it should be clear for anyone who has not extreme bias against Kabuto and for its adversaries, basically the negationists after that will just be clear not to take them seriously anymore just as I cant take seriously somoene who tells me that Konohamaru is Tobi.

Okay so I can pick what to believe in the manga then? Okay then I pick to not believe that EMS is part of Sasuke's power too, I pick to believe that Susanoo isnt either. I am basically doing the same you are doing here please do not bother to reply if after this chapter you keep on your negationism I cant take you seriously anymore.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> There reminds me of the "force me to do these seals and shout release" that sounded so much like a trap, could very well be this with Itachi, lets see if he fall for it or not.


tbh I'm kind of torn here.

I want the good guys to win (Sasuke & Itachi), but I also want Kabuto to be final villain. So far the only solution for this dilemma is for Kabuto to retreat, but it doesn't look like he's doing anything like that at all.


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 9, 2012)

Sad to Orochimaru has now been deduced to one of Kabuto's pawn. This is not the state I want to see his Orochimaru makes his return.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Sad to Orochimaru has now been deduced to one of Kabuto's pawn. This is not the state I want to see his Orochimaru makes his return.


To be sure, Kabuto clung to Orochimaru's existance. To think that he wouldn't do what he can to get him back is silly.

And look, new pics. Oro is back.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Sad to Orochimaru has now been deduced to one of Kabuto's pawn. This is not the state I want to see his Orochimaru makes his return.



He was takling about edo tensei, not Orochimaru. He in fact said his body was Orochimaru's body.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

Itachi is hiding


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

they are hiding


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

so they are hiding behind the rocks for some reason?


----------



## Mangateers (May 9, 2012)

Trans for that page~

To take you in by using Orochimaru-sama
Do you remember this, Sasuke-kun?
That's..
Kabuto, you are not Orochimaru! It is fine if you imitate a being you respect, but you cannot become one with that very being
It is impossible for you to become him
..


----------



## Recal (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To be sure, Kabuto clung to Orochimaru's existance. To think that he wouldn't do what he can to get him back is silly.
> 
> And look, new pics. Oro is back.





Looks good, man. Just waiting for the full chapter or a good, long spoiler translation for confirmation.

Edit: And by the time I post, everything has changed.    Seems like Kabuto's controlling a semi-sentient meat-puppet version of Oro.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 9, 2012)




----------



## TNPS1984 (May 9, 2012)

Years of waiting for his comeback. It finally happened, hopefully he won't trolled this time.


----------



## geminis (May 9, 2012)

Oh please...that creepy thing looking like it's getting buttserved by Kabuto is simply a genetic clone of orochimaru...the real oro is still in Itachi's gourd.


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

What the hell is this manga turning into! It's like some Gay stuff happening between Itachi, Sasuke, Kabuto and Orochimaru!


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2012)

Uchiha bros hiding from Kabuto?

Oh my


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It was common sense for anyone bar negationists (which was basically the Uchiha faction and a few members as the vast majority of the forum did otherwise) that ET A JUTSU was part of his power.
> 
> This chapter just laid it to rest if you want to keep denying it I cant take you seriously anymore, just as I cant take seriously. Prior to this chapter even though it was common sense negationism could at least made me angry and I picked on debate now after this chapter it should be clear for anyone who has not extreme bias against Kabuto and for its adversaries, basically the negationists after that will just be clear not to take them seriously anymore just as I cant take seriously somoene who tells me that Konohamaru is Tobi.



i am not denying that ET is part of his power..off course he is the caster of the jutsu,so he has right to brag...but he doesn't own jutsus of his 'pawns'...six paths of rinnegan is nagato's power,likewise jutsus of chiyo,sasori,hanzo,edo kages are their own...you are trying to add all their powers and give it to kabuto's own by default...that's where i disagree..he is simply borrowing...you can't call himself next to RS with that...then both nidaime and oro would be close to RS as well....


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> Trans for that page~
> 
> To take you in by using Orochimaru-sama
> Do you remember this, Sasuke-kun?
> ...



he plans to take over sasuke body.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

geminis said:


> Oh please...that creepy thing looking like it's getting buttserved by Kabuto is simply a genetic clone of orochimaru...the real oro is still in Itachi's gourd.


Since when were you under the impression that Sasuke fought the real Orochimaru?


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

now i understand i think kabuto implies sasuke tried to do the same with itachi.after itachi said that kabuto cant become oro.


----------



## geminis (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Since when were you under the impression that Sasuke fought the real Orochimaru?



You almost had me there, but then I realized Kishi isn't that good of a writer.


----------



## auem (May 9, 2012)

new pictures showing oro smiling..?!!!!..


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

geminis said:


> You almost had me there, but then I realized Kishi isn't that good of a writer.


Well for a Sanin, he did seem mighty weak back there. How convenient....


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

poor sasuke, having to go throught the body stealing issue again


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

someone i think posted kabuto words that made sasuke remember his father words:



> カブチ「人の多くは何をするにもまず人まねから入るものだよ
> サスケ君が君を真似したように」
> イタチ「・・・・(サスケもそのうち自分の顔を腹に埋めるようになるのか・・・)」


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

With luck, all those four-year old fanfics that start with the premise of Orochimaru successfully taking over Sasuke body will be believable again.


----------



## geminis (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Well for a Sanin, he did seem mighty weak back there. How convenient....



If this were true...then Oro just beat Itachi in foresight and is moved up to 1 knotch below Madara/tobi on the "Just as planned" trollmeter.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> someone i think posted kabuto words that made sasuke remember his father words:


Forget that. Ohana is calling Kabuto Kabuchi.

Kabuchi > Kabutomaru.

I so hope that new name catches on.


----------



## Brian (May 9, 2012)

Yeah Kabuto + Orochimaru looks more disturbing than Danzou's Sharingan arm..


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (May 9, 2012)

Oh look. There he is.

Told ya so.... AGAIN.


----------



## geminis (May 9, 2012)

LOL buahahaha @ Sasuke looking grossed out and petrified.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 9, 2012)

*How this oro is real*
1.Orochimaru as a being is not one with a static central nervous system. In effect, all orochimaru cells are "orochimaru". The fact is the most aggregate cells create a new central nervous system.

2. Orochimaru's soul was absorbed by itachi. However, his soul is only expressed by the highest amount of living cells at any given moment. Orochimaru is able to transmit his consciousness into living cells, and regenerate his body.

3. After itachi, there were no more living cells of orochimaru, and his dead cells acted as a viral agent in kabuto's body. Thus kabuto's consciousness was the only consciousness.

4. After kabuto absorbed the chakra from anko, the cells within him were brought back to life, and since chakra has the presence of the soul within it (that is how you can bring people back with edo tensei) re-introducing the oro's cells and chakra effectively brought him back to life.
But not as himself, but kabuto's "body".


----------



## Recal (May 9, 2012)

Roberts-The-Vile said:


> Oh look. There he is.
> 
> Told ya so.... AGAIN.





10 char


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

Yeah I am with the masses, Orochimaru is not fully there. I would think Orochimaru would be very confused on what is happening. Kabuto has an Orochimaru tumor.


----------



## Marsala (May 9, 2012)

Jad said:


> Yeah I am with the masses, Orochimaru is not fully there. I would think Orochimaru would be very confused on what is happening. Kabuto has an Orochimaru tumor.



Yep. The real Orochimaru hasn't returned... yet. 

Anyway, it would be very very bad for the real Orochimaru to reveal himself in a battle with Itachi, for obvious reasons.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

its not the real oro.but his body and kabuto plans to use oros tech of body transformation to take over sasuke body.


----------



## Mariko (May 9, 2012)

Disgusting. 

I really hope Izanami will quickly turns Kabuto into Rainbow Dash...


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 9, 2012)

auem said:


> i am not denying that ET is part of his power..off course he is the caster of the jutsu,so he has right to brag...but he doesn't own jutsus of his 'pawns'...six paths of rinnegan is nagato's power,likewise jutsus of chiyo,sasori,hanzo,edo kages are their own...you are trying to add all their powers and give it to kabuto's own by default...that's where i disagree..he is simply borrowing...you can't call himself next to RS with that...then both nidaime and oro would be close to RS as well....



Nagato can do the six paths jutsu via Pain, an external entity, Kabuto can do the six paths jutsu via Nagato/Madara, an external entity.  

Nagato can also do the six paths jutsu himself to a much greater degree, Kabuto can't do such a thing.............. YET

The new entity being forged between Kabuto and Oro will culminate into a Dragon Orochimaru that absorbs all of Kabuto's powers/knowledge and will usurp his pawns powers, and on top of that, they have access to sharingans, mokuton, in order to eventually gain the rinnegan for orochimaru and become the 5th Rikudou.  

Once the entity Orochimaru/kabuto has become a Rikudou, there's nothing preventing him from using the jutsus of any1 thruout narutoverse.  

And Kabuto/Oro without Rikudou's power is still nowhere near THE Rikudou Sennin's level, but having 2 Rikudou's under his control still gives them access to some spectrum of Rikudou's power which they'll eventually be able to use themselves once they become Rikudou and gain the rinnegan.  

Kabuto at 100% potential of his power is without a doubt up there as the second strongest entity after Rikudou Sennin.  He can drop down to 4-5 strongest as he loses the Edo Tensei power, but he's definitely bound to gain more soon to compensate for that loss of power, and that'll be even greater power as Oro will have his rinnegan, which is my belief.  Rinnegan can do ALL jutsus in Narutoverse.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Uchiha bros hiding from Kabuto?
> 
> Oh my



read again, they are hiding form orochimaru. at least sasuke is pissing his pants


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> its not the real oro.but his body and kabuto plans to use oros tech of body transformation to take over sasuke body.



Yeah, it looks like you have pretty much fleshed out the main focus of the chapter, you seem to have hit the nail on the dot. It seems very accurate and would make sense.


----------



## Recal (May 9, 2012)

Addy said:


> read again, they are hiding form orochimaru. at least sasuke is pissing his pants





Don't blame Sasuke, or Itachi.  If I saw that coming at me, I'd get behind the nearest rock too.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

Addy said:


> read again, they are hiding form orochimaru. at least sasuke is pissing his pants


sasuke knows what is coming for him


----------



## Mangateers (May 9, 2012)

We're almost done the chapter. But first, our clean of...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kabuto's ugly baby.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Don't blame Sasuke, or Itachi.  If I saw that coming at me, I'd get behind the nearest rock too.



Imagine how desperate the situation is if they are getting near rocks.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 9, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> *How this oro is real*
> 1.Orochimaru as a being is not one with a static central nervous system. In effect, all orochimaru cells are "orochimaru". The fact is the most aggregate cells create a new central nervous system.
> 
> 2. Orochimaru's soul was absorbed by itachi. However, his soul is only expressed by the highest amount of living cells at any given moment. Orochimaru is able to transmit his consciousness into living cells, and regenerate his body.
> ...



Interesting theory, if true, then I hope Kishi expands on this topic in greater detail without having to wait for Databook 4.


----------



## Mangateers (May 9, 2012)

And the trans of that page, while we're at it 

This form of mine..?
Before doing something themselves, humans begin learning through imitating others
Just like Sasuke-kun was imitating you
(flashback).. Do it just like your brother does!


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Imagine how desperate the situation is if they are getting near rocks.



minato=flee on sight

orochimaru = suicide by rocks on sight


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> I really hope Izanami will quickly turns Kabuto into Rainbow Dash...


Now now.

If Izanami did that, Kabuto would be 20% cooler.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

hmm going by the latest trans i smell a possible Sasuke turning to the good side again.


----------



## Recal (May 9, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Imagine how desperate the situation is if they are getting near rocks.



They both know that, basically, Oro is an Uchiha-seeking missile. If Kabuto fires that thing, an anus will be offered up as sacrifice. Backs to the wall is the only defence.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> hmm going by the latest trans i smell a possible Sasuke turning to the good side again.



So, Oro is literally forcing the evil out of Sasuke just by appearing somewhat? Oro's awesome. So evil, he turns other evildoers good.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> hmm going by the latest trans i smell a possible Sasuke turning to the good side again.


And if not quite yet, it would put Sasuke on the right track.


----------



## Illairen (May 9, 2012)

I hope tey`ll reintroduce this song in the anime adaptation

New York Knicks

So epic


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> And if not quite yet, it would put Sasuke on the right track.



yea possibly also reuniting with Taka later on(as was hinted) and returning to his pre itachis death self.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Itachi is pathetic. So is Sasuke. Failures. Guess they got it from Madara.


----------



## Mariko (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Now now.
> 
> If Izanami did that, *Kabuto would be 20% cooler*.



Why only 20%? 

He would be the coolest funky pet in the whole manga, even in others one like OP...

Kabuto much cooler than chopper, he would even replace Tonton as Tsunade's pet! (or he would be naruto's one when he'll become hokage?  )

Whatever!

I predict "Izanami no rainbow dash hentai transmigration no jutsu" 




On topic: it's really really disgusting!

Kabuto's as disgusting as he's pathetic... If the white snake failed once it'll fail twice. 

C'mon Craputo... All this talk for that...


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> *Why only 20%? *
> 
> He would be the coolest funky pet in the whole manga, even in others one like OP...
> 
> ...


I said 20% cooler because Rainbow Dash is the trope namer for this: 

Anyway, any Rainbow Dash is best pet.


----------



## InFam0us (May 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Itachi is pathetic. So is Sasuke. Failures. Guess they got it from Madara.



Wait, what?

I think PB's hacked, or did you really turn?


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

What the hell is Itachi's jutsu? Broken O_O

Izanami seems WAY broken, he can solo everyone and everything now. And can use Harden like a Pokemon to block sound genjutus, frog song gets cancelled. Shit....new abilities just keep coming.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

> This jutsu seems to be Izanami (trying to confirm), it sacrifices both the user's eyes, one each, to possess 2 different people using 2 ghosts (?). Effect is permanent, but the user gets destroyed in the process.


----------



## DeathWish08 (May 9, 2012)

Well that new spoiler sure is interesting...


----------



## Lovely (May 9, 2012)

Wtf @ latest trans.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

fusion is real :rofl

and did itachi just do to kabuto the attack leo did on the agents in the matrix? : geg


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

Izanami is like a broken Ino Yamanka technique :/ Mind transfer technique almost.


----------



## Illairen (May 9, 2012)

^ that spoiler is fake for sure.....fusion  ghost....:rofl


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Talk about deciding fate.

All your bodies are belong to us.
You have no chance to survive.
Make your time.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 9, 2012)

Whoa!!!! If the latest spoiler concerning Izanami is true, then...oh my.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

a possession jutsu.i wonder about it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2012)

God mode Suetachi


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

So Itachi's jutsu is instant once it activates and is almost like a broken variation of the Yamanka's clan of possessing the mind. Why is Kishi handing over other clan abilities to the Uchiha's, doesn't seem fair :/

And why does sound get blocked by Sasunoo when Kabuto's white snake technique was giving the Uchiha brothers such a hard time.


----------



## SaiST (May 9, 2012)

Not really what I expected from Izanami, and the manner in which it functions now makes me doubtful of the theories about the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan being able to use it without drawbacks.

That's a bit much, y'know? Can you imagine a technique like that in Sasuke's hands? o_o


----------



## Lovely (May 9, 2012)

Sasuke is possessed.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 9, 2012)

So would that mean is Itachi is dead or does he live on in both bodies?


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

it has a high price but i have a feeling it might be later to connected to what Nagato did with the shinobies in his flashback.
which of course will later be connected to RS.
anyway we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Recal (May 9, 2012)

Oh man, those Izamani spoilers are insane...


----------



## Penance (May 9, 2012)

Godddammit, need confirmation.  This is becoming too interesting...


----------



## SaiST (May 9, 2012)

I like how Itachi has, yet again, broken a promise to Sasuke. 

[EDIT] - Or, maybe not. Sasuke'll pretty get the _"truth"_ he wants from the portion of Itachi that's within him. It's just not the kind of talk he asked for, I guess.


----------



## Leptirica (May 9, 2012)

...Why is Orochimaru always sticking out from the most unfortunate of places?


----------



## Moon Fang (May 9, 2012)

Ho...ly...shit..what the fuck did I just read ?


----------



## Starstalker (May 9, 2012)

Itachi-Sasuke: Sorry Sasuke, another time

hahahahagha xD

EPIC!


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

Serously, handing over the Yamanka's clan jutsu to Izanami, might as well give them Butterfly mode and the Shadow Possession jutsu from the Nara clan. Kishi, what the 'f' bro?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

SaiST said:


> I like how Itachi has, yet again, broken a promise to Sasuke.


It won't be broken if Itachi appears again. 

He still lives on inside of Sasuke. Shall we call him Itasuke now?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Itachi is the best.

That's all ladies and gentlemen. 

The fat lady has sung.


----------



## kayanathera (May 9, 2012)

My god what an ASSPULL


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Jad said:


> Serously, handing over the Yamanka's clan jutsu to Izanami, might as well give them Butterfly mode and the Shadow Possession jutsu from the Nara clan. Kishi, what the 'f' bro?


It's nothing like Yamanka's jutsu. It isn't a swap, it's a possession.

It's quite likely that the original persona disappears or has to fight along with its possessor. Or something like that.





kayanathera said:


> My god what an ASSPULL


Stop crying. Complaining gets you nowhere.


----------



## Lovely (May 9, 2012)

So Sasuke is being forced to be good.


----------



## urodentis (May 9, 2012)

Funny if Izinami fails on Kabuto. Sasuke thinks Kabuto's possessed so drops his guard, then Kabuto reveals his Sage Arts prevents Itachi taking over. We see the mind transfer jutsu again. Sasuke says it'll just be like last time, and we see Kabuto saying no, it's different this time. Cliff hanger.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 9, 2012)

Jad said:


> Serously, handing over the Yamanka's clan jutsu to Izanami, might as well give them Butterfly mode and the Shadow Possession jutus from the Nara clan.


Since when were you under the impression that the Uchiha's didn't invent those techniques to begin with and hand them out as a peace offering to the earlier Konohans?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

Fuck, Itachi soloed Kabuto and Sasuke simultaneously ? 

Interesting development


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

Fusions?

Is that what Izanami does? Fuses you with other people? And he's sacrificing an eye of his and one of Sasuke's?

Huh?

And how does this "decide fate"?

The trans is either bull or I'm not understanding anything.


----------



## BlinkST (May 9, 2012)

So it's like Koto'Amatsukami, but it works only once and on two people at a time?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Lovely said:


> So Sasuke is being forced to be good.


We could easily have a five-chapter conversation between Sasuke and Itachi next chapter. I wouldn't be calling it just yet.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

Last panel shows Itachi possessing (?) both Kabuto and Sasuke
Itachi: It's done ...
Itachi-Sasuke and Itachi-Kabuto's eyes start to fade and turn black
This jutsu seems to be Izanami (trying to confirm), it sacrifices both the user's eyes, one each, to possess 2 different people using 2 ghosts (?). Effect is permanent, but the user gets destroyed in the process.


fucking beast ?


----------



## Penance (May 9, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> Itachi-Sasuke: Sorry Sasuke, another time
> 
> hahahahagha xD
> 
> EPIC!



Lulz.  Inb4 "Itachi in Sasuke?!  Why can't he use his own power?"

It shall be EPIC.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my.

I need to contain myself.

Thank you itachi sama.


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

Jad said:


> Serously, handing over the Yamanka's clan jutsu to Izanami, might as well give them Butterfly mode and the Shadow Possession jutsu from the Nara clan. Kishi, what the 'f' bro?



Shut up already. Nobody gives a crap about your favourite side characters. They're as irrelevant as they can get. 

Kishi > you.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

I am dissapointed that Izanami is a suicde tech though. I thought it only cost the light in one eye


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> it has a high price but i have a feeling it might be later to connected to what Nagato did with the shinobies in his flashback.
> which of course will later be connected to RS.
> anyway we'll have to wait and see.



yea, I had a theory regarding that long ago.  Bout Nagato's instant death-no-jutsu.  Rinnegan can all of those jutsus izanagi/Izanami without drawbacks.  

If the new spoilers are true, guess it makes sense now why Kishi chose Itachi to display Izanami's powers instead of Sasuke, cause Sasuke would've died, he still may choose to use those powers in future, it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> It's nothing like Yamanka's jutsu. It isn't a swap, it's a possession.
> 
> It's quite likely that the original persona disappears or has to fight along with its possessor. Or something like that.
> 
> ...



What do you think Yamanka's jutsu is? It isn't a swap it is also a posession, both minds harvest one body. Of course it isn't the exact same but it is more so then not. And I can complain, cry, bicker or throw a tantrum whenever I want. I like to voice what I am thinking whether you like it or not.



Sutol said:


> Shut up already. Nobody gives a crap about your favourite side characters. They're as irrelevant as they can get.
> 
> Kishi > you.



Ino and the Yamanka are far from my favorite side character, and excuse me for posting, how about you take your own advice. The technique is a copy of the Yamanka jutsu, only at the cost of ones eye.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 9, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Fuck, Itachi soloed Kabuto and Sasuke simultaneously ?
> 
> Interesting development



Itachi's a BAMF. He just potentially solved two problems at once. He took care of the Sasuke and Kabuto problems. 

All in a day's work for Itachi.


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

How the heck does this even "decide fate"?

Can someone explain?

How is fusing with 2 other people deciding fate?


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 9, 2012)

...this can't be the real spoiler


----------



## BlinkST (May 9, 2012)

LORD Itachi gave himself for our sins. Blessed be the almighty.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 9, 2012)

This is obviously false.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> How the heck does this even "decide fate"?
> 
> Can someone explain?
> 
> How is fusing with 2 other people deciding fate?


Because you are the one in the one in control. Obviously.





Yagami1211 said:


> This is obviously false.


How so? For all you know, phlognosticator is part of mangateers who already have the manga.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Fuck, Itachi soloed Kabuto and Sasuke simultaneously ?
> 
> Interesting development



Grimm you've been one of my broheims for the longest here. Itachj just buttfucked sound based genjutsu by hardening his susano. Oh if this is true..Grimm...the sweet tears.

Oh my..

Fuckk....


----------



## Marsala (May 9, 2012)

I don't trust that new "spoiler" yet. There is too much about Izanami, which will probably be left as a mystery for the next chapter. Also, Kabuto revealing the Oro-tumor is supposed to be near the end of the chapter.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I am dissapointed that Izanami is a suicde tech though. I thought it only cost the light in one eye



both eyes so it seems and it seems the user body geets destroyed?a suicide jutsu perhaps though i have a feeling this jutsu like izanagi is a lesser version of a greater power.
i wonder if it will take a few chapters to explain or next chapter already.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (May 9, 2012)

I sure hope it's fake


----------



## Leptirica (May 9, 2012)

The hell...?

Kishi: So see, kids, it's not good to want to be someone you're no..
Itachi: There. We're merged, Sasuke. From now on, I will be making the decisions around here.


Riiiight.


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 9, 2012)

The spoiler is fake because Oro won't appear until the end of the chapter.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Shut up already. Nobody gives a crap about your favourite side characters. They're as irrelevant as they can get.
> 
> Kishi > you.



I like your style Sutol.


----------



## Harbour (May 9, 2012)

HO-O-O-OLY SH-I-I-IT!!!
So, basically, Itachi stay in front of Hashirama and Madara and can solo both??!
Wait for confirmation. I think its someone's joke.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> This is obviously false.



can you translate the short spoiler by T?


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> This is obviously false.



Thank you.

It was clearly bull hahaha.

Itachi fans what now?

LOLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## shintebukuro (May 9, 2012)

Hey, guys, whatever is posted in the spoiler thread must be fact!!!!

deeerp. derr. derp


----------



## bearzerger (May 9, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> This is obviously false.



Shhh don't tell them, it was just starting to get funny to see their reactions.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 9, 2012)

It cost both eyes because he used it on two people ?


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

yea it might be a fake since a few details are not matching the real ones .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

If this spoiler is true..oh my oh my oh my


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

You guys are a bunch of killjoys. 

Now what am I going to talk about?


----------



## Marsala (May 9, 2012)

Also the genjutsu isn't cancelled by looking into each other's Sharingan, so either it's fake or Evil lied.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Grimm you've been one of my broheims for the longest here. Itachj just buttfucked sound based genjutsu by hardening his susano. Oh if this is true..Grimm...the sweet tears.
> 
> Oh my..
> 
> Fuckk....



Lets hope it is not the case. I can't imagine the amount of damage control threads.


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

I have to say, I'd be pretty relieved if Izanami wasn't that sort of Jutsu, it would seem that Kishimoto was running out of ideas and just pick pocketing the same mechanics of another clans specialized jutsu. Plus hardening Sasuno? Why didn't they do that against the Kabuto's sound-flash bang technique.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Oh fuck got my blood pressure all high and shit and its fake?

Fuck Itachi.


----------



## misobombin (May 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I like your style Sutol.




Dicks of a feather flock together..


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Jad said:


> I have to say, I'd be pretty revealed if Izanami wasn't that sort of Jutsu, it would seem that Kishimoto was running out of ideas and just pick pocketing the same mechanics of another clans specialized jutsu. Plus hardening Sasuno? Why didn't they do that against the Kabuto's sound-flash bang technique.


Flash-bangs are visual?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 9, 2012)

HOLY FUCK.

Izanagi turns all external phenomena into a genjutsu, Izanami turns user into a genjutsu.
Crazy as apple-sauce.
Unless it's fake. 
When the hell is that chapter coming out


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> HOLY FUCK.
> 
> Izanagi turns all external phenomena into a genjutsu, Izanami turns user into a genjutsu.
> Crazy as apple-sauce.


its fake


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

inb4 fake is real


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Flash-bangs are visual?



Then why did they tightly cover their ears when Sasunoo could have done it for them?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2012)

misobombin said:


> Dicks of a feather flock together..



lol so true.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

The spoiler didn't get confirmed ? 

So there is a chance that Izanami isn't a suicide tech


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

Itachi-Sasuke: Sorry Sasuke, another time


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (May 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Itachi is the best.
> 
> That's all ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> The fat lady has sung.



I couldn?t have said that better. 

I?m already eager to praise Lord Itachi in the Telegrams.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

misobombin said:


> Dicks of a feather flock together..



My soul. It's burning. You're posting that ether man.

I can't take it. If only I were anywhere near as original and witty I'd come up with a response that could measure up to "dicks of a feather flock together". Unfortunately I can't.

I concede. You're a quality poster. You owned me.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Jad said:


> Then why did they tightly cover their ears when Sasunoo could have done it for them?


Flash-bangs are also audible too.

Flash=visual
Bang=audible

Obv Susanoo can't do everything at once.


----------



## Illairen (May 9, 2012)

Even kishi wouldn?t pull shit like that out of his ass. No just no the spoiler is fake.


----------



## calimike (May 9, 2012)

Syxaxis posted in spoiler say _Folks, phlogistinator's spoiler is real. It perfectly matches T's spoiler._



Yagami1211 said:


> This is obviously false.



I don't get it. Which spoiler is confirm?


----------



## bearzerger (May 9, 2012)

Oh snap! it must be true, the guy with the one post who just joined confirmed it.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 9, 2012)

That spoiler is real considering it pretty much matches everything T says. I used google translate to check.

Type in T's spoiler in gooogle translate and it pretty much states what the other guys spoiler said.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

if this spoiler is true it will be hilarious


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Shhh don't tell them, it was just starting to get funny to see their reactions.



LOL, i wanna get confirmation from mangateers.  Oh well, chapter will be out soon anyways.


----------



## SaiST (May 9, 2012)

Man, I didn't even notice who posted the spoiler. I'm seein' all this nonsense about new scanslation groups, translations 'n summaries poppin' up here and there, and I just took it as is.

Should I delete it?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 9, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Man, I didn't even notice who posted the spoiler. I'm seein' all this nonsense about new scanslation groups, translations 'n summaries poppin' up here and there, and I just took it as is.
> 
> Should I delete it?



The spoiler is real, so I'd say no.


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

Illairen said:


> Even kishi wouldn?t pull shit like that out of his ass. No just no the spoiler is fake.



Kishi can't pull a bigger shitter than Naruto being Rikodou's incarnate.


----------



## Illairen (May 9, 2012)

> Kabuto absorbed The Sound 5 inside his body and can use freely any of their jutsu.



What? How many jutsu does kabuto get? XD


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

the chapter is taking a while to come, no? i need to go to university


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Illairen said:


> Even kishi wouldn?t pull shit like that out of his ass. No just no the spoiler is fake.


----------



## bearzerger (May 9, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That spoiler is real considering it pretty much matches everything T says. I used google translate to check.
> 
> Type in T's spoiler in gooogle translate and it pretty much states what the other guys spoiler said.



Of course it matches. The guy wrote it based on what was said about T's spoiler in this thread.


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> The spoiler is real, so I'd say no.



WTF MAN Yagami said it was false.

WTF YOU sayin dawg.


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Flash-bangs are also audible too.
> 
> Flash=visual
> Bang=audible
> ...



Yes I know, I was obviously pointing out to the Fake spoiler (or not), asking how come they didn't harden their Sasunoo to block the sound from the flash bang if they could so to the sound genjutsu.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Man, I didn't even notice who posted the spoiler. I'm seein' all this nonsense about new scanslation groups, translations 'n summaries poppin' up here and there, and I just took it as is.
> 
> Should I delete it?



delete all uncomfirmed shit m8. I hate it when people flood the spoiler thread.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

all we know for sure that itachi split into 2.
all the other stuff might be a fake invention of the posted based on T spoiler.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 9, 2012)

Well, what do you know. It's true after all


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 9, 2012)

Sutol said:


> WTF MAN Yagami said it was false.
> 
> WTF YOU sayin dawg.



Go translate T's spoiler and it matches perfectly.


----------



## Lishenron (May 9, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Well, what do you know. It's true after all



hmmmmm I see...


----------



## Arles Celes (May 9, 2012)

Whether the spoiler is true or not it is a given that we will see Izanami eventually and the jutsu WILL be broken...even if its not a haxxxed possession.

It would be more likely if Izanami were the ultimate ofensive genjutsu that controls reality just as Izanagi is the ultimate defensive genjutsu that controls reality.

The later we will se Izanami the more likely that it will be effective. If that is Kabuto's last fight then he deserves a properly large battle and Izanami being casted way too soon would be forced to fail due to the plot as it would make the fight end up to abruptly.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Well, what do you know. It's true after all



depends if it was written based on T spoiler or not.
it might still be fake.i think its better to wait for ohana.


----------



## Phemt (May 9, 2012)

Just the splitting is real?

What about the other stuff?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

HA HA HA THE SHIT JUST HIT THE FAN AGAIN!


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

than again a possesion power would fit well with kishi explaining the Nagato stuff so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

It makes for an interesting read when the manga gets released and we still don't know what is real and what is true xD


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

Two Itachi's are enough to take on 30 galactuses.

Either way, its game over for Kabuto.


----------



## Recal (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> HA HA HA THE SHIT JUST HIT THE FAN AGAIN!



The Telegrams fan is sure taking a pounding today.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

ok ohana appeared!!!
we'll soon get a confirmation or not.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 9, 2012)

"Sorry, Sasuke, another time." ????

TROLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## Jad (May 9, 2012)

If this possession Izanami jutsu is true, then Kishimoto has run out of ideas literally.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

but why would the spoiler say that izanami was used?

thats why i think its real, T's spoiler says that izanami was used, but what exacly points this is the question, we know that izanami and split in two are there, him possess both sasuke and kabuto would make complete sense.

T's spoiler also has a suspicious "sasukeitachi", that we were questioning earlier


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Shhh don't tell them, it was just starting to get funny to see their reactions.



 x 100



?


----------



## Harbour (May 9, 2012)

People, be ready to hide from the Tsunami of Itachitards, which overflowed a forum for the next week.


----------



## Penance (May 9, 2012)

Jad said:


> It makes for an interesting read when the manga gets released and we still don't know what is real and what is true xD



A true Genjutsu...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> "Sorry, Sasuke, another time." ????
> 
> TROLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!



Its a fake


----------



## tnorbo (May 9, 2012)

I was about to get pissed until I saw

"Sorry, Sasuke, another time." 

if kishi really does this chapter gets a 10/10 from me.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> but why would the spoiler say that izanami was used?
> 
> thats why i think its real, T's spoiler says that izanami was used, but what exacly points this is the question, we know that izanami and split in two are there, him possess both sasuke and kabuto would make complete sense.
> 
> T's spoiler also has a suspicious "sasukeitachi", that we were questioning earlier



yea it would make sense.anyway ohana will soon give us some spoilers.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 9, 2012)

Kabuto absorbed the sound 5... DOES THAT MEAN HE HAS SHIKOTSUMYAKU? (that explains the horns)

I need to take smoothie making lessons from him.
Fuck fruit... Just blend up the best people you know, and absorb their abilities


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

vered said:


> yea it would make sense.anyway ohana will soon give us some spoilers.


yeah how would izanami and split in two fit?


----------



## BroKage (May 9, 2012)

Izanami better not be this much of a troll jutsu. 



Divinstrosity said:


> "Sorry, Sasuke, another time." ????
> 
> TROLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!



Yeah seriously, this is the only reason I can't buy the spoiler.


----------



## tnorbo (May 9, 2012)

I don't know why people trust phlogistinator123 

dudes had his rep sealed since his first post.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (May 9, 2012)

Given the feats that Kabuto has been showing, it looks like Sasuke is no where in his league.

There are 3 specific jutsu that incapacitated Sasuke and he would have been research meat without Itachi's help.

It's not really that Kabuto is more skillful, he just planned well to fight against the Sharingan whereas Sasuke only seems to rely on it.

Finally nice to see him get trolled.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

If the spoilers are true, this will surpass 551 as my favorite chapter.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> I don't know why people trust phlogistinator123
> 
> dudes had his rep sealed since his first post.



And aside from him not wanting his rep level displayed that means?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> I don't know why people trust phlogistinator123
> 
> dudes had his rep sealed since his first post.


but why would the spoiler say that izanami was used and that itachi split?


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah how would izanami and split in two fit?



also based on the eyes fading effect assuming its a true spoiler it would give weight to it being connected to what Nagato did to those shinobies that was left unexplained by kishi till now.


----------



## Kishido (May 9, 2012)

WTF how could Kabuto absorb Oro's body if it is trapped by Itachi's sword?


----------



## tnorbo (May 9, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> And aside from him not wanting his rep level displayed that means?


well theres that, plus the fact he's never been hinted to be a translator



Jeαnne said:


> but why would the spoiler say that izanami was used and that itachi split?



people used to do this all the time, remeber ghost of madara, they just take what we have, then guess from there.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 9, 2012)

misobombin said:


> Dicks of a feather flock together..



LMAO



Sutol said:


> Kishi can't pull a bigger shitter than Naruto being Rikodou's incarnate.



Naruto was always meant to be Rikudou Sennin's reincarnation.  The only two candidates were Nagato and Naruto.  Things have come full circle.  Rikudou's powers, his knowledge, his wisdom, his will, were divied up and spread across the ninja world and they, everyting belonging to Rikudou will be put into another vessel which is his reincarnation Naruto.  Rikudou's will flows thru Naruto via the younger son, hashirama, sarutobi, Jiraiya, Nagato, Minato, Kakashi, back to Naruto.  

You need to understand, Rikudou Sennin is Naruto, Naruto is Rikudou Sennin, that was always foreshadowed since long ago.


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2012)

so izanami splits the user in 2 and posses people? and oro pop out of kabutos chest now i see what evil did with the total recall post yesterday funny.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> WTF how could Kabuto absorb Oro's body if it is trapped by Itachi's sword?


Obviously it wasn't his real body that Sasuke absorbed.

Also, Oro has been through a few soul migrations so his chakra is probably somewhat different than your average shinobi.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> but why would the spoiler say that izanami was used and that itachi split?



In the real spoiler, Itachi uses Izanami and splits in two.

Phlogisnator read a google translation of the spoiler and made up his own spoiler based on it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 9, 2012)

If Itachi does "trollolol next time" Sasuke. I can see Sasuke turning into devil with hons an.d 666 across his forehead.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

btw, perhaps we are about to discover how tobi was created


----------



## Penance (May 9, 2012)

Oho...I can't wait for Orochimaru this chapter to be unsealed...


----------



## Mariko (May 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I said 20% cooler because Rainbow Dash is the trope namer for this:



Oh, you made reference to that? 

I was referring to this:: 



On topic:



> Itachi splits himself into 2 using Izanami
> One Itachi half fuses himself with Sasuke
> The other Itachi half latches on to Kabuto
> Kabuto thinks it's a clone
> ...



WTF!?

Since I'm french I don't get it entirely, but if it's coming to be true, I'd fall from my chair!

*Edit: in that case, my "kabuto and rainbow dash fusion" as Izanami's effect  wasn't that far from the truth... *


----------



## Raidoton (May 9, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> WTF how could Kabuto absorb Oro's body if it is trapped by Itachi's sword?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Recal (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> btw, perhaps we are about to discover how tobi was created



Good catch, Jeanne. That could be interesting...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> In the real spoiler, Itachi uses Izanami and splits in two.
> 
> Philogisnator read a google translation of the spoiler and made up his own spoiler based on it.



its not this, what i mean is, what made T know that it was izanami what itachi used, and it was related to him splitting in two.

basically, what other use would split in two have other than possessing people?

two itachis would not have use in making kabuto stop edo tensei...now possessing him definitely would.


----------



## Marsala (May 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its not this, what i mean is, what made T know that it was izanami what itachi used, and it was related to him splitting in two.
> 
> basically, what other use would split in two have other than possessing people?



Izanami probably makes illusion real, and Itachi likes to make copies of himself in his genjutsu, as shown against Kakashi (ouch), Naruto, and Sasuke.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 9, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> WTF how could Kabuto absorb Oro's body if it is trapped by Itachi's sword?



He absorbed orochimaru's flesh.
It still has shirohebi no chikara, but was dead flesh, which became viral. Hacked kabuto's DNA in the effort to consume him (Just like a snake)

One must keep in mind, orochimaru is a soul that inhabits bodies that are not his own. In effect, he is ninja AIDS.

His old parts had ninja aids, too, but the active strain went to sasuke. Sasuke was able to transform the Aids, and make it into an Aid, until he ran out of stamina. Then the O-cells took over, and orochimaru manifested himself. Itachi absorbed main body of aids, but there were other cells left.

Kabuto willingly gave himself ninja-aids, and the retro-viral effect turned him into ninja-aids.
:cough


----------



## Mangateers (May 9, 2012)

Just released, you guys of little faith!
Yamabushi


----------



## Raidoton (May 9, 2012)

Merrymaus said:
			
		

> Chapter isn't out yet


Yes it is!

*Spoiler*: __ 



In Japan!


----------



## Penance (May 9, 2012)

Chapter's out, so whatev's...


----------



## calimike (May 9, 2012)

Naruto is #1 in Toc this week. 

デカデカとナルト映画情報（巻頭みたい） 
Naruto movie info & intro in issue as well.


----------



## Kishido (May 9, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



No it isn't out in JP^^ LOL


----------



## Ofkinheimer (May 9, 2012)

Crappy spoilers.


----------



## Lovely (May 9, 2012)

calimike said:


> Naruto is #1 in Toc this week.
> 
> デカデカとナルト映画情報（巻頭みたい）
> Naruto movie info & intro in issue as well.



This page, I think?

He cryan'


----------



## sabakunay (May 9, 2012)

*This was a good chapter!*

I liked everything about this chapter. The fighting was well drawn, kabuto showed that he has a large variety of techniques, and that he is a worthy opponent. Also, sasuke and itachi working together looks awesome, especially how they combined genjutsu. Interesting ending, and we are yet to see itachis technique. Very nice i have to say.


----------



## tnorbo (May 9, 2012)

I agree, the fights finally starting to pick up.


----------



## Raidoton (May 9, 2012)

I agree. It was also a bit nostalgic to see the Sound 5 techniques again pek


----------



## ch1p (May 9, 2012)

The strain Amaterasu puts on the eye is exacly the same for MS and EMS confirmed.

Kabuto's absorbing jutsu demonstration has hillarious positioning. Hashi boob doesn't even begin to compare. 

If Orochimaru showed up on Kabuto's... ehrm... ubilical cord or whatever that is, does that mean Suigetsu / Karin / Jugo will appear there too? I wanna seeeee such sickness.

So Sasuke wanted to be like Itachi, not papa.  Fucking vindication. I like that panel after, it's so awkward and so truthful. <3



Sasuke... jump down that cliff. That's it.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Yep, a quality chapter all around.

Enough to keep the Uchiha fans _and_ the Kabuto fans happy.


----------



## Kiss (May 9, 2012)

A lot more exciting than the last ones.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (May 9, 2012)

One of the best chapter ever.

I love it.

Itachi getting stomped.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

This was the ultimate redemption chapter for Itachi haters.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

best chapter pf this fight so far.perhaps this and next chapter will manage to redeem it.


----------



## MangaR (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, the chapter was good, guess i didn't mistake when expected this fight to be more awesome then the others, even though i lost my belief somewhere at the start of the fight.


----------



## IchLiebe (May 9, 2012)

I'm glad Kabuto didn't fight Naruto like he wanted, because Naruto would be dead right now. I said Kabuto was going to stomp, but this is PERFECT.


----------



## Tifa (May 9, 2012)

It was awesome


----------



## Athruz (May 9, 2012)

That's the best chapter i've seen for this fight yet BY far. 

Finally we see some kickass fighting WHILE Kabuto and the Brothers get development and the story goes further. It was VERY well put together and had great fight scenes.

I would've never thought to see the epicness of sound 5 again...this really gives Kabuto more strength he totally needed to show 
It also shows how he even saw the sound five as an important part of his life he would like to be himself.
Does anyone know what Sakon did tho?He was just...there 

Yeah, Itachi admitted he gets too much wank...dat Itachi handles it like a boss(notice he got cut again? so much for itachi remaining unscratched)
 

Overall epic chapter and next week will continue with Izanami


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 9, 2012)

IchLiebe said:


> I'm glad Kabuto didn't fight Naruto like he wanted, because Naruto would be dead right now. I said Kabuto was going to stomp, but this is PERFECT.



try again bro

ultramountainrangefuckingbijudamaofdoom GG.


----------



## ovanz (May 9, 2012)

yeah almost no flashbacks, just panels of kabuto crying lol.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 9, 2012)

Fights > Flashbacks.


----------



## vjpowell (May 9, 2012)

The chapter was interesting and to see Itachi make a speech like that. The fighting was great as well. Though I wonder what Itachi plans on doing to stop Edo Tensei without killing Kabuto.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 9, 2012)

I knew Evil would be right, and the image he chose as his enkryption


----------



## youngmiyn (May 9, 2012)

*After All These Flashbacks*

We get a quick 14 pages and izanami isnt ready i think that kishi is stalling us New York Knicks


----------



## Mateush (May 9, 2012)

youngmiyn said:


> We get a quick 14 pages and izanami isnt ready i think that kishi is stalling us New York Knicks



Actually I'm deaf. Could you give me one summary about what he was talking about?


----------



## youngmiyn (May 9, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Actually I'm deaf. Could you give me one summary about what he was talking about?


he was talking bs. he said he needs to have everyones powers to find out who he is


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, the sudden jump from flashback to action was a bit confusing.


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2012)

This chapter was awesome imo
The brief return of the part I shinobi in the form of kabuto's jutsu was a very nice addition.

The overal chapter was very good

Also, dat cliffhanger


----------



## Lovely (May 9, 2012)

Tbh, these chapters have been repetitive and on the boring side. I'm interested in Sasuke development, but this fight has been bland, and is just starting to pick up after _weeks_.

Trying to wait patiently for a scene change at this point.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 10, 2012)

Lol did anyone else notice Sasuke pick up his sword on the low, while Itachi was talking?

This battle marks the first time Sasuke actively went to retrieve his sword on panel. Traditionally speaking a "Back to Sender" transaction would take place off panel. Maybe really does read this board?


----------



## IchLiebe (May 10, 2012)

*Chapter what you wanted it to be.*

Did the chapter amuse you?

It did me. All week I've been telling my friend that I want Itachi to get raped as hard if not harder than Ichigo did in his first fight against Grimmjow AND IT HAPPENED.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 10, 2012)

I must've missed the part where Itachi got owned.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 10, 2012)

Well this chapter wounded me deeply. But it all depends how the next chapter goes. IF it turns out that its all going according to Itachi's plan, then I am pretty sure we'll change the roles here


----------



## Zelavour (May 10, 2012)

I enjoyed this chapter a lot, many jutsu's were used.
The fight was utter carbage before, but it seems its picking up (and its about time after like 5 chapters).


----------



## BluesQueen (May 11, 2012)

I just noticed something.
Kabuto ate the mangekyou.
Itachi is still a boss.

Look closely:
Chapter 577, Page 7, Top right panel.
Here we see what Itachi looks like when he's performing Tsukuyomi. Left eye open, right eye closed. 

Chapter 577, Page 7, Top right panel.

Now there are several things to notice here.
First off is that Itachi. See it?
Left eye open, right eye closed.

Second thing. Kabuto has his eyes closed in the penultimate panel.
But because of his tears, they open.

Itachi has already delivered a healthy dose of whoop ass.
Just another day in the life of the baddest bitch.


----------



## Kronin (May 12, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Does anyone know what Sakon did tho?He was just...there



Here the answer: 


> The *Attack of the Twin Demons* technique allows Sakon and Ukon to merge their bodies using their kekkei genkai. Typically, Ukon is dormant in Sakon's body, with his head protruding from the back of Sakon's neck, although he can move freely inside his brother's body and protrude any part of his body from anywhere on his brother's body.
> 
> Trivia
> When Kabuto Yakushi used this technique in chapter 585, he called it *"Sakon: Twin Demons Technique"* (左近・双魔の術, Sakon: Sōma no Jutsu). Kabuto's usage is also merely a copy of Sakon that has the ability to access the DNA of and change into the other Sound Five members: Kimimaro, Kidōmaru, Tayuya and Jirōbō through the integration of their DNA into Kabuto's main body.



Basically the usage of Sakon jutsu was fundamental for the use of all the others ability, so it was the apparently useless but actually the most important.

PS I take the explanation from Narutopedia: not being English my native language I would not be able to explain it better



Lovely said:


> Tbh, these chapters have been repetitive and on the boring side. I'm interested in Sasuke development, but this fight has been bland, and is just starting to pick up after _weeks_.
> 
> Trying to wait patiently for a scene change at this point.



If you are referring to the development of the Sasuke's character (and not of his fighting abilities), IMO this chapter (and also the past ones) threw the basis for this through the majority of the Itachi's speechs. 

His words about to know how to accept themselves for not gettinf into the ultimate failure, the importance of the comrades, his not putting on a pedestal his clan Uchiha, his seeing own failures and his statememt about to remain forever Uchiha Itachi from Konoha independently from what anyone thinks of him, are placed in the story not only like answers to Kabuto but overall to give to Sasuke a way of thinking about this in the near future.

About the development of Sasuke' skill, if the EMS is his last one upgrade, then it's time to shine and show his real abilities will be in the future battle with Naruto (and also against Tobi/Juubi ?) and not here. 
For this reason is very logical understand why Kishimoto gave preference to Itachi, like this is the real final opportunity in the story to show him in battle.


----------

